# US military might have brought coronavirus to Wuhan China



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238111898828066823
The origin of Coronavirus is not China.

Reactions: Like Like:
21 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stop spreading CCP propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BHarwana

F-22Raptor said:


> Stop spreading CCP propaganda


The origin of virus is not China and Iranians are also pointing fingers at USA. USA might be the first country where the out break started. 

You want me to post Iranians statement as well. Not everyone is liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

BHarwana said:


> The origin of virus is not China and Iranians are also pointing fingers at USA. USA might be the first country where the out break started.
> 
> You want me to post Iranians statement as well. Not everyone is liar.



The origin is absolutely China. Your spreading CCP propaganda. Stop

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

F-22Raptor said:


> The origin is absolutely China. Your spreading CCP propaganda. Stop



Then why is USA hiding it data of Coronavirus. When the aoperant out break started in Wuhan Trump asked China to be transparent about the virus but USA its self has suddenly gone dark. What is there to hide? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237801604079902720
Let be hypothatical and let's agree with out China is doing propaganda but still the question remains why is USA going dark with it data of the virus? What are you yankeez hiding under the sleeve? WHO has declared it global pandemic so why hide the actual data?

Reactions: Like Like:
17 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dual Wielder

BHarwana said:


> * US military might have brought coronavirus to Wuhan China *

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

This virus originated in the US before it was in Wuhan.



F-22Raptor said:


> The origin is absolutely China. Your spreading CCP propaganda. Stop



Even the CDC Director basically admitted the deaths they thought were from influenza previously could actually be deaths from COVID-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Beidou2020 said:


> This virus originated in the US before it was in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the CDC Director basically admitted the deaths they thought were from influenza previously could actually be deaths from COVID-19.




but then how the first cluster appeared in Wuhan?

How come US was already having it but the community transfer didnt work the way it happened in Wuhan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

After so much research of billions of dollars why cannot the origin of virus be located in China?

As soon as the news about cases popping up more started to break in USA suddenly USA started to go dark on the virus data.

Secondly who is the point zero case in USA and why the origin of point zero case is not being made public as WHO guide says so that it helps globally to stop this threat. 

I know USA is scared of losing its global status that is why it exported virus to Wuhan so that if USA declared first case all the economic hit would have been solely USA.

Why is USA hiding its data.



-blitzkrieg- said:


> I think it was some virologist ret
> 
> 
> 
> but then how the first cluster appeared in Wuhan?
> 
> How come US was already having it but the community transfer didnt work the way it happened in Wuhan?



The virus is spreading domestically in USA and the question is that USA has kept its patient zero the very first patient hidden. Why? If that patient has no travel record to Wuhan then USA is origin. Plus USA evacuated few diplomats against WHO advice. Those diplomats went to Alaska not mainland USA but suddenly boom we started hearing in news that USA has coronavirus spreading domestically. Which is very strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Beidou2020

-blitzkrieg- said:


> I think it was some virologist ret
> 
> 
> 
> but then how the first cluster appeared in Wuhan?
> 
> How come US was already having it but the community transfer didnt work the way it happened in Wuhan?



US has such an awful healthcare system that they probably did have community transfer and thought it was the influenza. This is why the CDC Director said what he said. I believe the Americans are hiding the real numbers to calm their country. This is an election year and the regime wants to stay in power. This has spread to all parts of the US, in China this was contained to Wuhan most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

And *** soon as the out break started in China and Australian lab said they have grown the coronavirus in lab to help find vaccine. It was like 3 to 4 days after the out break wtf.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

The American financial markets are crashing, next their economy will crash because everything is shutting down. The COVID-19 spread is causing fear and panic as the US officials are too incompetent to deal with an emergency of this scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

*First Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus in the United States*
List of authors.

Michelle L. Holshue, M.P.H.,
Chas DeBolt, M.P.H.,
Scott Lindquist, M.D.,
Kathy H. Lofy, M.D.,
John Wiesman, Dr.P.H.,
Hollianne Bruce, M.P.H.,
Christopher Spitters, M.D.,
Keith Ericson, P.A.-C.,
Sara Wilkerson, M.N.,
Ahmet Tural, M.D.,
George Diaz, M.D.,
Amanda Cohn, M.D.,
for the Washington State 2019-nCoV Case Investigation Team*
*Summary*
An outbreak of novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) that began in Wuhan, China, has spread rapidly, with cases now confirmed in multiple countries. We report the first case of 2019-nCoV infection confirmed in the United States and describe the identification, diagnosis, clinical course, and management of the case, including the patient’s initial mild symptoms at presentation with progression to pneumonia on day 9 of illness. This case highlights the importance of close coordination between clinicians and public health authorities at the local, state, and federal levels, as well as the need for rapid dissemination of clinical information related to the care of patients with this emerging infection.

On December 31, 2019, China reported a cluster of cases of pneumonia in people associated with the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in Wuhan, Hubei Province.1 On January 7, 2020, Chinese health authorities confirmed that this cluster was associated with a novel coronavirus, 2019-nCoV.2Although cases were originally reported to be associated with exposure to the seafood market in Wuhan, current epidemiologic data indicate that person-to-person transmission of 2019-nCoV is occurring.3-6 As of January 30, 2020, a total of 9976 cases had been reported in at least 21 countries,7 including the first confirmed case of 2019-nCoV infection in the United States, reported on January 20, 2020. Investigations are under way worldwide to better understand transmission dynamics and the spectrum of clinical illness. This report describes the epidemiologic and clinical features of the first case of 2019-nCoV infection confirmed in the United States.

*Case Report*
*On January 19, 2020, a 35-year-old man presented to an urgent care clinic in Snohomish County, Washington, with a 4-day history of cough and subjective fever. On checking into the clinic, the patient put on a mask in the waiting room. After waiting approximately 20 minutes, he was taken into an examination room and underwent evaluation by a provider. He disclosed that he had returned to Washington State on January 15 after traveling to visit family in Wuhan, China. The patient stated that he had seen a health alert from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) about the novel coronavirus outbreak in China and, because of his symptoms and recent travel, decided to see a health care provider.*

Figure 1.Posteroanterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 19, 2020 (Illness Day 4).
Apart from a history of hypertriglyceridemia, the patient was an otherwise healthy nonsmoker. The physical examination revealed a body temperature of 37.2°C, blood pressure of 134/87 mm Hg, pulse of 110 beats per minute, respiratory rate of 16 breaths per minute, and oxygen saturation of 96% while the patient was breathing ambient air. Lung auscultation revealed rhonchi, and chest radiography was performed, which was reported as showing no abnormalities (Figure 1). A rapid nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) for influenza A and B was negative. A nasopharyngeal swab specimen was obtained and sent for detection of viral respiratory pathogens by NAAT; this was reported back within 48 hours as negative for all pathogens tested, including influenza A and B, parainfluenza, respiratory syncytial virus, rhinovirus, adenovirus, and four common coronavirus strains known to cause illness in humans (HKU1, NL63, 229E, and OC43).

Given the patient’s travel history, the local and state health departments were immediately notified. Together with the urgent care clinician, the Washington Department of Health notified the CDC Emergency Operations Center. Although the patient reported that he had not spent time at the Huanan seafood market and reported no known contact with ill persons during his travel to China, CDC staff concurred with the need to test the patient for 2019-nCoV on the basis of current CDC “persons under investigation” case definitions.8 Specimens were collected in accordance with CDC guidance and included serum and nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swab specimens. After specimen collection, the patient was discharged to home isolation with active monitoring by the local health department.

On January 20, 2020, the CDC confirmed that the patient’s nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs tested positive for 2019-nCoV by real-time reverse-transcriptase–polymerase-chain-reaction (rRT-PCR) assay. In coordination with CDC subject-matter experts, state and local health officials, emergency medical services, and hospital leadership and staff, the patient was admitted to an airborne-isolation unit at Providence Regional Medical Center for clinical observation, with health care workers following CDC recommendations for contact, droplet, and airborne precautions with eye protection.9

On admission, the patient reported persistent dry cough and a 2-day history of nausea and vomiting; he reported that he had no shortness of breath or chest pain. Vital signs were within normal ranges. On physical examination, the patient was found to have dry mucous membranes. The remainder of the examination was generally unremarkable. After admission, the patient received supportive care, including 2 liters of normal saline and ondansetron for nausea.

Figure 2.Symptoms and Maximum Body Temperatures According to Day of Illness and Day of Hospitalization, January 16 to January 30, 2020.
On days 2 through 5 of hospitalization (days 6 through 9 of illness), the patient’s vital signs remained largely stable, apart from the development of intermittent fevers accompanied by periods of tachycardia (Figure 2). The patient continued to report a nonproductive cough and appeared fatigued. On the afternoon of hospital day 2, the patient passed a loose bowel movement and reported abdominal discomfort. A second episode of loose stool was reported overnight; a sample of this stool was collected for rRT-PCR testing, along with additional respiratory specimens (nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal) and serum. The stool and both respiratory specimens later tested positive by rRT-PCR for 2019-nCoV, whereas the serum remained negative.

Treatment during this time was largely supportive. For symptom management, the patient received, as needed, antipyretic therapy consisting of 650 mg of acetaminophen every 4 hours and 600 mg of ibuprofen every 6 hours. He also received 600 mg of guaifenesin for his continued cough and approximately 6 liters of normal saline over the first 6 days of hospitalization.

Table 1.Clinical Laboratory Results.
The nature of the patient isolation unit permitted only point-of-care laboratory testing initially; complete blood counts and serum chemical studies were available starting on hospital day 3. Laboratory results on hospital days 3 and 5 (illness days 7 and 9) reflected leukopenia, mild thrombocytopenia, and elevated levels of creatine kinase (Table 1). In addition, there were alterations in hepatic function measures: levels of alkaline phosphatase (68 U per liter), alanine aminotransferase (105 U per liter), aspartate aminotransferase (77 U per liter), and lactate dehydrogenase (465 U per liter) were all elevated on day 5 of hospitalization. Given the patient’s recurrent fevers, blood cultures were obtained on day 4; these have shown no growth to date.

Figure 3.Posteroanterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 22, 2020 (Illness Day 7, Hospital Day 3).Figure 4.Posteroanterior Chest Radiograph, January 24, 2020 (Illness Day 9, Hospital Day 5).
A chest radiograph taken on hospital day 3 (illness day 7) was reported as showing no evidence of infiltrates or abnormalities (Figure 3). However, a second chest radiograph from the night of hospital day 5 (illness day 9) showed evidence of pneumonia in the lower lobe of the left lung (Figure 4). These radiographic findings coincided with a change in respiratory status starting on the evening of hospital day 5, when the patient’s oxygen saturation values as measured by pulse oximetry dropped to as low as 90% while he was breathing ambient air. On day 6, the patient was started on supplemental oxygen, delivered by nasal cannula at 2 liters per minute. Given the changing clinical presentation and concern about hospital-acquired pneumonia, treatment with vancomycin (a 1750-mg loading dose followed by 1 g administered intravenously every 8 hours) and cefepime (administered intravenously every 8 hours) was initiated.

Figure 5.Anteroposterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 26, 2020 (Illness Day 10, Hospital Day 6).
On hospital day 6 (illness day 10), a fourth chest radiograph showed basilar streaky opacities in both lungs, a finding consistent with atypical pneumonia (Figure 5), and rales were noted in both lungs on auscultation. Given the radiographic findings, the decision to administer oxygen supplementation, the patient’s ongoing fevers, the persistent positive 2019-nCoV RNA at multiple sites, and published reports of the development of severe pneumonia3,4 at a period consistent with the development of radiographic pneumonia in this patient, clinicians pursued compassionate use of an investigational antiviral therapy. Treatment with intravenous remdesivir (a novel nucleotide analogue prodrug in development10,11) was initiated on the evening of day 7, and no adverse events were observed in association with the infusion. Vancomycin was discontinued on the evening of day 7, and cefepime was discontinued on the following day, after serial negative procalcitonin levels and negative nasal PCR testing for methicillin-resistant _Staphylococcus aureus_.

On hospital day 8 (illness day 12), the patient’s clinical condition improved. Supplemental oxygen was discontinued, and his oxygen saturation values improved to 94 to 96% while he was breathing ambient air. The previous bilateral lower-lobe rales were no longer present. His appetite improved, and he was asymptomatic aside from intermittent dry cough and rhinorrhea. As of January 30, 2020, the patient remains hospitalized. He is afebrile, and all symptoms have resolved with the exception of his cough, which is decreasing in severity.

*Methods*
*SPECIMEN COLLECTION*
Clinical specimens for 2019-nCoV diagnostic testing were obtained in accordance with CDC guidelines.12 Nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swab specimens were collected with synthetic fiber swabs; each swab was inserted into a separate sterile tube containing 2 to 3 ml of viral transport medium. Serum was collected in a serum separator tube and then centrifuged in accordance with CDC guidelines. The urine and stool specimens were each collected in sterile specimen containers. Specimens were stored between 2°C and 8°C until ready for shipment to the CDC. Specimens for repeat 2019-nCoV testing were collected on illness days 7, 11, and 12 and included nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs, serum, and urine and stool samples.

*DIAGNOSTIC TESTING FOR 2019-NCOV*
Clinical specimens were tested with an rRT-PCR assay that was developed from the publicly released virus sequence. Similar to previous diagnostic assays for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV), it has three nucleocapsid gene targets and a positive control target. A description of this assay13 and sequence information for the rRT-PCR panel primers and probes14 are available on the CDC Laboratory Information website for 2019-nCoV.15

*GENETIC SEQUENCING*
On January 7, 2020, Chinese researchers shared the full genetic sequence of 2019-nCoV through the National Institutes of Health GenBank database16 and the Global Initiative on Sharing All Influenza Data (GISAID)17 database; a report about the isolation of 2019-nCoV was later published.18 Nucleic acid was extracted from rRT-PCR–positive specimens (oropharyngeal and nasopharyngeal) and used for whole-genome sequencing on both Sanger and next-generation sequencing platforms (Illumina and MinIon). Sequence assembly was completed with the use of Sequencher software, version 5.4.6 (Sanger); minimap software, version 2.17 (MinIon); and freebayes software, version 1.3.1 (MiSeq). Complete genomes were compared with the available 2019-nCoV reference sequence (GenBank accession number NC_045512.2).

*Results*
*SPECIMEN TESTING FOR 2019-NCOV*
Table 2.Results of Real-Time Reverse-Transcriptase–Polymerase-Chain-Reaction Testing for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
The initial respiratory specimens (nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs) obtained from this patient on day 4 of his illness were positive for 2019-nCoV (Table 2). The low cycle threshold (Ct) values (18 to 20 in nasopharyngeal specimens and 21 to 22 in oropharyngeal specimens) on illness day 4 suggest high levels of virus in these specimens, despite the patient’s initial mild symptom presentation. Both upper respiratory specimens obtained on illness day 7 remained positive for 2019-nCoV, including persistent high levels in a nasopharyngeal swab specimen (Ct values, 23 to 24). Stool obtained on illness day 7 was also positive for 2019-nCoV (Ct values, 36 to 38). Serum specimens for both collection dates were negative for 2019-nCoV. Nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal specimens obtained on illness days 11 and 12 showed a trend toward decreasing levels of virus. The oropharyngeal specimen tested negative for 2019-nCoV on illness day 12. The rRT-PCR results for serum obtained on these dates are still pending.

*GENETIC SEQUENCING*
The full genome sequences from oropharyngeal and nasopharyngeal specimens were identical to one another and were nearly identical to other available 2019-nCoV sequences. There were only 3 nucleotides and 1 amino acid that differed at open reading frame 8 between this patient’s virus and the 2019-nCoV reference sequence (NC_045512.2). The sequence is available through GenBank (accession number MN985325).16

*DISCUSSION*
Our report of the first confirmed case of 2019-nCoV in the United States illustrates several aspects of this emerging outbreak that are not yet fully understood, including transmission dynamics and the full spectrum of clinical illness. Our case patient had traveled to Wuhan, China, but reported that he had not visited the wholesale seafood market or health care facilities or had any sick contacts during his stay in Wuhan. Although the source of his 2019-nCoV infection is unknown, evidence of person-to-person transmission has been published. Through January 30, 2020, no secondary cases of 2019-nCoV related to this case have been identified, but monitoring of close contacts continues.19

Detection of 2019-nCoV RNA in specimens from the upper respiratory tract with low Ct values on day 4 and day 7 of illness is suggestive of high viral loads and potential for transmissibility. It is notable that we also detected 2019-nCoV RNA in a stool specimen collected on day 7 of the patient’s illness. Although serum specimens from our case patient were repeatedly negative for 2019-nCoV, viral RNA has been detected in blood in severely ill patients in China.4 However, extrapulmonary detection of viral RNA does not necessarily mean that infectious virus is present, and the clinical significance of the detection of viral RNA outside the respiratory tract is unknown at this time.

Currently, our understanding of the clinical spectrum of 2019-nCoV infection is very limited. Complications such as severe pneumonia, respiratory failure, acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS), and cardiac injury, including fatal outcomes, have been reported in China.4,18,20 However, it is important to note that these cases were identified on the basis of their pneumonia diagnosis and thus may bias reporting toward more severe outcomes.

Our case patient initially presented with mild cough and low-grade intermittent fevers, without evidence of pneumonia on chest radiography on day 4 of his illness, before having progression to pneumonia by illness day 9. These nonspecific signs and symptoms of mild illness early in the clinical course of 2019-nCoV infection may be indistinguishable clinically from many other common infectious diseases, particularly during the winter respiratory virus season. In addition, the timing of our case patient’s progression to pneumonia on day 9 of illness is consistent with later onset of dyspnea (at a median of 8 days from onset) reported in a recent publication.4 Although a decision to administer remdesivir for compassionate use was based on the case patient’s worsening clinical status, randomized controlled trials are needed to determine the safety and efficacy of remdesivir and any other investigational agents for treatment of patients with 2019-nCoV infection.

We report the clinical features of the first reported patient with 2019-nCoV infection in the United States. Key aspects of this case included the decision made by the patient to seek medical attention after reading public health warnings about the outbreak; recognition of the patient’s recent travel history to Wuhan by local providers, with subsequent coordination among local, state, and federal public health officials; and identification of possible 2019-nCoV infection, which allowed for prompt isolation of the patient and subsequent laboratory confirmation of 2019-nCoV, as well as for admission of the patient for further evaluation and management. This case report highlights the importance of clinicians eliciting a recent history of travel or exposure to sick contacts in any patient presenting for medical care with acute illness symptoms, in order to ensure appropriate identification and prompt isolation of patients who may be at risk for 2019-nCoV infection and to help reduce further transmission. Finally, this report highlights the need to determine the full spectrum and natural history of clinical disease, pathogenesis, and duration of viral shedding associated with 2019-nCoV infection to inform clinical management and public health decision making.

Disclosure forms provided by the authors are available with the full text of this article at NEJM.org.

The findings and conclusions in this report are those of the authors and do not necessarily represent the official position of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

This article was published on January 31, 2020, at NEJM.org.

We thank the patient; the nurses and clinical staff who are providing care for the patient; staff at the local and state health departments; staff at the Washington State Department of Health Public Health Laboratories and at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Division of Viral Disease Laboratory; CDC staff at the Emergency Operations Center; and members of the 2019-nCoV response teams at the local, state, and national levels.

*Author Affiliations*
From the Epidemic Intelligence Service (M.L.H.), the National Center for Immunizations and Respiratory Diseases (A.C., L.F., A.P.), the Division of Viral Diseases (S.I.G., L.K., S.T., X.L., S. Lindstrom, M.A.P., W.C.W., H.M.B.), the Influenza Division (T.M.U.), and the Division of Preparedness and Emerging Infections (S.K.P.), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta; and the Washington State Department of Health, Shoreline (M.L.H., C.D., S. Lindquist, K.H.L., J.W.), Snohomish Health District (H.B., C.S.), Providence Medical Group (K.E.), and Providence Regional Medical Center (S.W., A.T., G.D.), Everett, and Department of Medicine, University of Washington School of Medicine, Seattle (C.S.) — all in Washington.

Address reprint requests to Ms. Holshue at the Washington State Department of Health Public Health Laboratories, 1610 NE 150th St., Shoreline, WA 98155, or at michelle.holshue@doh.wa.gov.

A full list of the members of the Washington State 2019-nCoV Case Investigation Team is provided in the Supplementary Appendix, available at NEJM.org.

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238259730864357377


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

BHarwana said:


> After so much research of billions of dollars why cannot the origin of virus be located in China?
> 
> As soon as the news about cases popping up more started to break in USA suddenly USA started to go dark on the virus data.
> 
> Secondly who is the point zero case in USA and why the origin of point zero case is not being made public as WHO guide says so that it helps globally to stop this threat.
> 
> I know USA is scared of losing its global status that is why it exported virus to Wuhan so that if USA declared first case all the economic hit would have been solely USA.
> 
> Why is USA hiding its data.
> 
> 
> 
> The virus is spreading domestically in USA and the question is that USA has kept its patient zero the very first patient hidden. Why? If that patient has no travel record to Wuhan then USA is origin. Plus USA evacuated few diplomats against WHO advice. Those diplomats went to Alaska not mainland USA but suddenly boom we started hearing in news that USA has coronavirus spreading domestically. Which is very strange.




You know most air-travellers on planet earth are Americans.. so Air travel was the medium for the quick spread across US and looking for patient zero is like finding a needle in a haystack..many people dont even remember who they shook hand with or talked to a month prior. but it still doesn't answer my question, if US is the source for Corona virus there might be some county some city under an emergency quarantine since late 2019.And provided the anti Trump media they have this would have been the best thing to leak out to press for setting a direction in the election campaigns.
Even if lets say US deep state was successful in hiding it, they could have prepared the whole while but CDC looks dumb ill-prepared now that its upon them. Chinese virologists were discussing a possible spread of Corona virus in this paper from March 2019 which they were writing in 2018.which means US might have it since 2018 or even earlier, and they had lots of time in the meanwhile but they still messed it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

TruthSeeker said:


> *First Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus in the United States*
> List of authors.
> 
> Michelle L. Holshue, M.P.H.,
> Chas DeBolt, M.P.H.,
> Scott Lindquist, M.D.,
> Kathy H. Lofy, M.D.,
> John Wiesman, Dr.P.H.,
> Hollianne Bruce, M.P.H.,
> Christopher Spitters, M.D.,
> Keith Ericson, P.A.-C.,
> Sara Wilkerson, M.N.,
> Ahmet Tural, M.D.,
> George Diaz, M.D.,
> Amanda Cohn, M.D.,
> for the Washington State 2019-nCoV Case Investigation Team*
> *Summary*
> An outbreak of novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) that began in Wuhan, China, has spread rapidly, with cases now confirmed in multiple countries. We report the first case of 2019-nCoV infection confirmed in the United States and describe the identification, diagnosis, clinical course, and management of the case, including the patient’s initial mild symptoms at presentation with progression to pneumonia on day 9 of illness. This case highlights the importance of close coordination between clinicians and public health authorities at the local, state, and federal levels, as well as the need for rapid dissemination of clinical information related to the care of patients with this emerging infection.
> 
> On December 31, 2019, China reported a cluster of cases of pneumonia in people associated with the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in Wuhan, Hubei Province.1 On January 7, 2020, Chinese health authorities confirmed that this cluster was associated with a novel coronavirus, 2019-nCoV.2Although cases were originally reported to be associated with exposure to the seafood market in Wuhan, current epidemiologic data indicate that person-to-person transmission of 2019-nCoV is occurring.3-6 As of January 30, 2020, a total of 9976 cases had been reported in at least 21 countries,7 including the first confirmed case of 2019-nCoV infection in the United States, reported on January 20, 2020. Investigations are under way worldwide to better understand transmission dynamics and the spectrum of clinical illness. This report describes the epidemiologic and clinical features of the first case of 2019-nCoV infection confirmed in the United States.
> 
> *Case Report*
> *On January 19, 2020, a 35-year-old man presented to an urgent care clinic in Snohomish County, Washington, with a 4-day history of cough and subjective fever. On checking into the clinic, the patient put on a mask in the waiting room. After waiting approximately 20 minutes, he was taken into an examination room and underwent evaluation by a provider. He disclosed that he had returned to Washington State on January 15 after traveling to visit family in Wuhan, China. The patient stated that he had seen a health alert from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) about the novel coronavirus outbreak in China and, because of his symptoms and recent travel, decided to see a health care provider.*
> 
> Figure 1.Posteroanterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 19, 2020 (Illness Day 4).
> Apart from a history of hypertriglyceridemia, the patient was an otherwise healthy nonsmoker. The physical examination revealed a body temperature of 37.2°C, blood pressure of 134/87 mm Hg, pulse of 110 beats per minute, respiratory rate of 16 breaths per minute, and oxygen saturation of 96% while the patient was breathing ambient air. Lung auscultation revealed rhonchi, and chest radiography was performed, which was reported as showing no abnormalities (Figure 1). A rapid nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) for influenza A and B was negative. A nasopharyngeal swab specimen was obtained and sent for detection of viral respiratory pathogens by NAAT; this was reported back within 48 hours as negative for all pathogens tested, including influenza A and B, parainfluenza, respiratory syncytial virus, rhinovirus, adenovirus, and four common coronavirus strains known to cause illness in humans (HKU1, NL63, 229E, and OC43).
> 
> Given the patient’s travel history, the local and state health departments were immediately notified. Together with the urgent care clinician, the Washington Department of Health notified the CDC Emergency Operations Center. Although the patient reported that he had not spent time at the Huanan seafood market and reported no known contact with ill persons during his travel to China, CDC staff concurred with the need to test the patient for 2019-nCoV on the basis of current CDC “persons under investigation” case definitions.8 Specimens were collected in accordance with CDC guidance and included serum and nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swab specimens. After specimen collection, the patient was discharged to home isolation with active monitoring by the local health department.
> 
> On January 20, 2020, the CDC confirmed that the patient’s nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs tested positive for 2019-nCoV by real-time reverse-transcriptase–polymerase-chain-reaction (rRT-PCR) assay. In coordination with CDC subject-matter experts, state and local health officials, emergency medical services, and hospital leadership and staff, the patient was admitted to an airborne-isolation unit at Providence Regional Medical Center for clinical observation, with health care workers following CDC recommendations for contact, droplet, and airborne precautions with eye protection.9
> 
> On admission, the patient reported persistent dry cough and a 2-day history of nausea and vomiting; he reported that he had no shortness of breath or chest pain. Vital signs were within normal ranges. On physical examination, the patient was found to have dry mucous membranes. The remainder of the examination was generally unremarkable. After admission, the patient received supportive care, including 2 liters of normal saline and ondansetron for nausea.
> 
> Figure 2.Symptoms and Maximum Body Temperatures According to Day of Illness and Day of Hospitalization, January 16 to January 30, 2020.
> On days 2 through 5 of hospitalization (days 6 through 9 of illness), the patient’s vital signs remained largely stable, apart from the development of intermittent fevers accompanied by periods of tachycardia (Figure 2). The patient continued to report a nonproductive cough and appeared fatigued. On the afternoon of hospital day 2, the patient passed a loose bowel movement and reported abdominal discomfort. A second episode of loose stool was reported overnight; a sample of this stool was collected for rRT-PCR testing, along with additional respiratory specimens (nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal) and serum. The stool and both respiratory specimens later tested positive by rRT-PCR for 2019-nCoV, whereas the serum remained negative.
> 
> Treatment during this time was largely supportive. For symptom management, the patient received, as needed, antipyretic therapy consisting of 650 mg of acetaminophen every 4 hours and 600 mg of ibuprofen every 6 hours. He also received 600 mg of guaifenesin for his continued cough and approximately 6 liters of normal saline over the first 6 days of hospitalization.
> 
> Table 1.Clinical Laboratory Results.
> The nature of the patient isolation unit permitted only point-of-care laboratory testing initially; complete blood counts and serum chemical studies were available starting on hospital day 3. Laboratory results on hospital days 3 and 5 (illness days 7 and 9) reflected leukopenia, mild thrombocytopenia, and elevated levels of creatine kinase (Table 1). In addition, there were alterations in hepatic function measures: levels of alkaline phosphatase (68 U per liter), alanine aminotransferase (105 U per liter), aspartate aminotransferase (77 U per liter), and lactate dehydrogenase (465 U per liter) were all elevated on day 5 of hospitalization. Given the patient’s recurrent fevers, blood cultures were obtained on day 4; these have shown no growth to date.
> 
> Figure 3.Posteroanterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 22, 2020 (Illness Day 7, Hospital Day 3).Figure 4.Posteroanterior Chest Radiograph, January 24, 2020 (Illness Day 9, Hospital Day 5).
> A chest radiograph taken on hospital day 3 (illness day 7) was reported as showing no evidence of infiltrates or abnormalities (Figure 3). However, a second chest radiograph from the night of hospital day 5 (illness day 9) showed evidence of pneumonia in the lower lobe of the left lung (Figure 4). These radiographic findings coincided with a change in respiratory status starting on the evening of hospital day 5, when the patient’s oxygen saturation values as measured by pulse oximetry dropped to as low as 90% while he was breathing ambient air. On day 6, the patient was started on supplemental oxygen, delivered by nasal cannula at 2 liters per minute. Given the changing clinical presentation and concern about hospital-acquired pneumonia, treatment with vancomycin (a 1750-mg loading dose followed by 1 g administered intravenously every 8 hours) and cefepime (administered intravenously every 8 hours) was initiated.
> 
> Figure 5.Anteroposterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 26, 2020 (Illness Day 10, Hospital Day 6).
> On hospital day 6 (illness day 10), a fourth chest radiograph showed basilar streaky opacities in both lungs, a finding consistent with atypical pneumonia (Figure 5), and rales were noted in both lungs on auscultation. Given the radiographic findings, the decision to administer oxygen supplementation, the patient’s ongoing fevers, the persistent positive 2019-nCoV RNA at multiple sites, and published reports of the development of severe pneumonia3,4 at a period consistent with the development of radiographic pneumonia in this patient, clinicians pursued compassionate use of an investigational antiviral therapy. Treatment with intravenous remdesivir (a novel nucleotide analogue prodrug in development10,11) was initiated on the evening of day 7, and no adverse events were observed in association with the infusion. Vancomycin was discontinued on the evening of day 7, and cefepime was discontinued on the following day, after serial negative procalcitonin levels and negative nasal PCR testing for methicillin-resistant _Staphylococcus aureus_.
> 
> On hospital day 8 (illness day 12), the patient’s clinical condition improved. Supplemental oxygen was discontinued, and his oxygen saturation values improved to 94 to 96% while he was breathing ambient air. The previous bilateral lower-lobe rales were no longer present. His appetite improved, and he was asymptomatic aside from intermittent dry cough and rhinorrhea. As of January 30, 2020, the patient remains hospitalized. He is afebrile, and all symptoms have resolved with the exception of his cough, which is decreasing in severity.
> 
> *Methods*
> *SPECIMEN COLLECTION*
> Clinical specimens for 2019-nCoV diagnostic testing were obtained in accordance with CDC guidelines.12 Nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swab specimens were collected with synthetic fiber swabs; each swab was inserted into a separate sterile tube containing 2 to 3 ml of viral transport medium. Serum was collected in a serum separator tube and then centrifuged in accordance with CDC guidelines. The urine and stool specimens were each collected in sterile specimen containers. Specimens were stored between 2°C and 8°C until ready for shipment to the CDC. Specimens for repeat 2019-nCoV testing were collected on illness days 7, 11, and 12 and included nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs, serum, and urine and stool samples.
> 
> *DIAGNOSTIC TESTING FOR 2019-NCOV*
> Clinical specimens were tested with an rRT-PCR assay that was developed from the publicly released virus sequence. Similar to previous diagnostic assays for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV), it has three nucleocapsid gene targets and a positive control target. A description of this assay13 and sequence information for the rRT-PCR panel primers and probes14 are available on the CDC Laboratory Information website for 2019-nCoV.15
> 
> *GENETIC SEQUENCING*
> On January 7, 2020, Chinese researchers shared the full genetic sequence of 2019-nCoV through the National Institutes of Health GenBank database16 and the Global Initiative on Sharing All Influenza Data (GISAID)17 database; a report about the isolation of 2019-nCoV was later published.18 Nucleic acid was extracted from rRT-PCR–positive specimens (oropharyngeal and nasopharyngeal) and used for whole-genome sequencing on both Sanger and next-generation sequencing platforms (Illumina and MinIon). Sequence assembly was completed with the use of Sequencher software, version 5.4.6 (Sanger); minimap software, version 2.17 (MinIon); and freebayes software, version 1.3.1 (MiSeq). Complete genomes were compared with the available 2019-nCoV reference sequence (GenBank accession number NC_045512.2).
> 
> *Results*
> *SPECIMEN TESTING FOR 2019-NCOV*
> Table 2.Results of Real-Time Reverse-Transcriptase–Polymerase-Chain-Reaction Testing for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> The initial respiratory specimens (nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs) obtained from this patient on day 4 of his illness were positive for 2019-nCoV (Table 2). The low cycle threshold (Ct) values (18 to 20 in nasopharyngeal specimens and 21 to 22 in oropharyngeal specimens) on illness day 4 suggest high levels of virus in these specimens, despite the patient’s initial mild symptom presentation. Both upper respiratory specimens obtained on illness day 7 remained positive for 2019-nCoV, including persistent high levels in a nasopharyngeal swab specimen (Ct values, 23 to 24). Stool obtained on illness day 7 was also positive for 2019-nCoV (Ct values, 36 to 38). Serum specimens for both collection dates were negative for 2019-nCoV. Nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal specimens obtained on illness days 11 and 12 showed a trend toward decreasing levels of virus. The oropharyngeal specimen tested negative for 2019-nCoV on illness day 12. The rRT-PCR results for serum obtained on these dates are still pending.
> 
> *GENETIC SEQUENCING*
> The full genome sequences from oropharyngeal and nasopharyngeal specimens were identical to one another and were nearly identical to other available 2019-nCoV sequences. There were only 3 nucleotides and 1 amino acid that differed at open reading frame 8 between this patient’s virus and the 2019-nCoV reference sequence (NC_045512.2). The sequence is available through GenBank (accession number MN985325).16
> 
> *DISCUSSION*
> Our report of the first confirmed case of 2019-nCoV in the United States illustrates several aspects of this emerging outbreak that are not yet fully understood, including transmission dynamics and the full spectrum of clinical illness. Our case patient had traveled to Wuhan, China, but reported that he had not visited the wholesale seafood market or health care facilities or had any sick contacts during his stay in Wuhan. Although the source of his 2019-nCoV infection is unknown, evidence of person-to-person transmission has been published. Through January 30, 2020, no secondary cases of 2019-nCoV related to this case have been identified, but monitoring of close contacts continues.19
> 
> Detection of 2019-nCoV RNA in specimens from the upper respiratory tract with low Ct values on day 4 and day 7 of illness is suggestive of high viral loads and potential for transmissibility. It is notable that we also detected 2019-nCoV RNA in a stool specimen collected on day 7 of the patient’s illness. Although serum specimens from our case patient were repeatedly negative for 2019-nCoV, viral RNA has been detected in blood in severely ill patients in China.4 However, extrapulmonary detection of viral RNA does not necessarily mean that infectious virus is present, and the clinical significance of the detection of viral RNA outside the respiratory tract is unknown at this time.
> 
> Currently, our understanding of the clinical spectrum of 2019-nCoV infection is very limited. Complications such as severe pneumonia, respiratory failure, acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS), and cardiac injury, including fatal outcomes, have been reported in China.4,18,20 However, it is important to note that these cases were identified on the basis of their pneumonia diagnosis and thus may bias reporting toward more severe outcomes.
> 
> Our case patient initially presented with mild cough and low-grade intermittent fevers, without evidence of pneumonia on chest radiography on day 4 of his illness, before having progression to pneumonia by illness day 9. These nonspecific signs and symptoms of mild illness early in the clinical course of 2019-nCoV infection may be indistinguishable clinically from many other common infectious diseases, particularly during the winter respiratory virus season. In addition, the timing of our case patient’s progression to pneumonia on day 9 of illness is consistent with later onset of dyspnea (at a median of 8 days from onset) reported in a recent publication.4 Although a decision to administer remdesivir for compassionate use was based on the case patient’s worsening clinical status, randomized controlled trials are needed to determine the safety and efficacy of remdesivir and any other investigational agents for treatment of patients with 2019-nCoV infection.
> 
> We report the clinical features of the first reported patient with 2019-nCoV infection in the United States. Key aspects of this case included the decision made by the patient to seek medical attention after reading public health warnings about the outbreak; recognition of the patient’s recent travel history to Wuhan by local providers, with subsequent coordination among local, state, and federal public health officials; and identification of possible 2019-nCoV infection, which allowed for prompt isolation of the patient and subsequent laboratory confirmation of 2019-nCoV, as well as for admission of the patient for further evaluation and management. This case report highlights the importance of clinicians eliciting a recent history of travel or exposure to sick contacts in any patient presenting for medical care with acute illness symptoms, in order to ensure appropriate identification and prompt isolation of patients who may be at risk for 2019-nCoV infection and to help reduce further transmission. Finally, this report highlights the need to determine the full spectrum and natural history of clinical disease, pathogenesis, and duration of viral shedding associated with 2019-nCoV infection to inform clinical management and public health decision making.
> 
> Disclosure forms provided by the authors are available with the full text of this article at NEJM.org.
> 
> The findings and conclusions in this report are those of the authors and do not necessarily represent the official position of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> This article was published on January 31, 2020, at NEJM.org.
> 
> We thank the patient; the nurses and clinical staff who are providing care for the patient; staff at the local and state health departments; staff at the Washington State Department of Health Public Health Laboratories and at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Division of Viral Disease Laboratory; CDC staff at the Emergency Operations Center; and members of the 2019-nCoV response teams at the local, state, and national levels.
> 
> *Author Affiliations*
> From the Epidemic Intelligence Service (M.L.H.), the National Center for Immunizations and Respiratory Diseases (A.C., L.F., A.P.), the Division of Viral Diseases (S.I.G., L.K., S.T., X.L., S. Lindstrom, M.A.P., W.C.W., H.M.B.), the Influenza Division (T.M.U.), and the Division of Preparedness and Emerging Infections (S.K.P.), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta; and the Washington State Department of Health, Shoreline (M.L.H., C.D., S. Lindquist, K.H.L., J.W.), Snohomish Health District (H.B., C.S.), Providence Medical Group (K.E.), and Providence Regional Medical Center (S.W., A.T., G.D.), Everett, and Department of Medicine, University of Washington School of Medicine, Seattle (C.S.) — all in Washington.
> 
> Address reprint requests to Ms. Holshue at the Washington State Department of Health Public Health Laboratories, 1610 NE 150th St., Shoreline, WA 98155, or at michelle.holshue@doh.wa.gov.
> 
> A full list of the members of the Washington State 2019-nCoV Case Investigation Team is provided in the Supplementary Appendix, available at NEJM.org.
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191



*COVID-19: Further Evidence that the Virus Originated in the US*






Larry Romanoff
1 day ago
Categories: English
Tags: CDC, China, coronavirus, COVID19, United States
It would be useful to read this prior article for background:

*China’s Coronavirus: A Shocking Update. Did The Virus Originate in the US?*

_By Larry Romanoff, March 04, 2020_

***

_As readers will recall from the earlier article (above), Japanese and Taiwanese epidemiologists and pharmacologists have determined that the new coronavirus almost certainly originated in the US since that country is the only one known to have all five types – from which all others must have descended. Wuhan in China has only one of those types, rendering it in analogy as a kind of “branch” which cannot exist by itself but must have grown from a “tree”._

The Taiwanese physician noted that in August of 2019 the US had a flurry of lung pneumonias or similar, which the Americans blamed on ‘vaping’ from e-cigarettes, but which, according to the scientist, the symptoms and conditions could not be explained by e-cigarettes. He said he wrote to the US officials telling them he suspected those deaths were likely due to the coronavirus. He claims his warnings were ignored.

Immediately prior to that, the CDC totally shut down the US Military’s main bio-lab at Fort Detrick, Maryland, due to an absence of safeguards against pathogen leakages, issuing a complete “cease and desist” order to the military. It was immediately after this event that the ‘e-cigarette’ epidemic arose.





Screenshot from The New York Times August 08, 2019

We also had the Japanese citizens infected in September of 2019, in Hawaii, people who had never been to China, these infections occurring on US soil long before the outbreak in Wuhan but only shortly after the locking down of Fort Detrick.

Then, on Chinese social media, another article appeared, aware of the above but presenting further details. It stated in part that five “foreign” athletes or other personnel visiting Wuhan for the World Military Games (October 18-27, 2019) were hospitalised in Wuhan for an undetermined infection.

The article explains more clearly that the Wuhan version of the virus could have come only from the US because it is what they call a “branch” which could not have been created first because it would have no ‘seed’. It would have to have been a new variety spun off the original ‘trunk’, and that trunk exists only in the US. (1)

There has been much public speculation that the coronavirus had been deliberately transmitted to China but, according to the Chinese article, a less sinister alternative is possible.

If some members of the US team at the World Military Games (18-27 October) had become infected by the virus from an accidental outbreak at Fort Detrick it is possible that, with a long initial incubation period, their symptoms might have been minor, and those individuals could easily have ‘toured’ the city of Wuhan during their stay, infecting potentially thousands of local residents in various locations, many of whom would later travel to the seafood market from which the virus would spread like wildfire (as it did).

That would account also for the practical impossibility of locating the legendary “patient zero” – which in this case has never been found since there would have been many of them.

Next, Daniel Lucey, an infectious disease expert at Georgetown University in Washington, said in an article in _Science magazine_ that the first human infection has been confirmed as occurring in November 2019, (not in Wuhan), suggesting the virus originated elsewhere and then spread to the seafood markets. “One group put the origin of the outbreak as early as 18 September 2019.” (2) (3)

Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally.

Description of earliest cases suggests outbreak began elsewhere.

The article states:

“As confirmed cases of a novel virus surge around the world with worrisome speed, all eyes have so far focused on a seafood market in Wuhan, China, as the origin of the outbreak. But a description of the first clinical cases published in The Lancet on Friday challenges that hypothesis.” (4) (5)

The paper, written by a large group of Chinese researchers from several institutions, offers details about the first 41 hospitalized patients who had confirmed infections with what has been dubbed 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).

In the earliest case, the patient became ill on 1 December 2019 and had no reported link to the seafood market, the authors report. “No epidemiological link was found between the first patient and later cases”, they state. Their data also show that, in total, 13 of the 41 cases had no link to the marketplace. “That’s a big number, 13, with no link”, says Daniel Lucey . . . (6)

Earlier reports from Chinese health authorities and the World Health Organization had said the first patient had onset of symptoms on 8 December 2019 – and those reports simply said “most” cases had links to the seafood market, which was closed on 1 January. (7)

“Lucey says if the new data are accurate, the first human infections must have occurred in November 2019 – if not earlier – because there is an incubation time between infection and symptoms surfacing. If so, the virus possibly spread silently between people in Wuhan – and perhaps elsewhere – before the cluster of cases from the city’s now-infamous Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market was discovered in late December. “The virus came into that marketplace before it came out of that marketplace”, Lucey asserts.

“China must have realized the epidemic did not originate in that Wuhan Huanan seafood market”, Lucey told Science Insider. (8)

*Kristian Andersen* is an evolutionary biologist at the Scripps Research Institute who has analyzed sequences of 2019-nCoV to try to clarify its origin. He said the scenario was “entirely plausible” of infected persons bringing the virus into the seafood market from somewhere outside. According to the Science article,

“Andersen posted his analysis of 27 available genomes of 2019-nCoV on 25 January on a virology research website. It suggests they had a “most recent common ancestor” – meaning a common source – as early as 1 October 2019.” (9)

It was interesting that Lucey also noted that MERS was originally believed to have come from a patient in Saudi Arabia in June of 2012, but later and more thorough studies traced it back to an earlier hospital outbreak of unexplained pneumonia in Jordan in April of that year. Lucey said that from stored samples from people who died in Jordan, medical authorities confirmed they had been infected with the MERS virus. (10)

This would provide impetus for caution among the public in accepting the “official standard narrative” that the Western media are always so eager to provide – as they did with SARS, MERS, and ZIKA, all of which ‘official narratives’ were later proven to have been entirely wrong.

In this case, the Western media flooded their pages for months about the COVID-19 virus originating in the Wuhan seafood market, caused by people eating bats and wild animals. All of this has been proven wrong.

*Not only did the virus not originate at the seafood market, it did not originate in Wuhan at all,* and it has now been proven that it did not originate in China but was brought to China from another country. Part of the proof of this assertion is that the genome varieties of the virus in Iran and Italy have been sequenced and declared to have no part of the variety that infected China and must, by definition, have originated elsewhere.

It would seem the only possibility for origination is the US because only that country has the “tree trunk” of all the varieties. And it may therefore be true that the original source of the COVID-19 virus was the US military bio-warfare lab at Fort Detrick. This would not be a surprise, given that the CDC completely shut down Fort Detrick, but also because, as I related in an earlier article, between 2005 and 2012 the US had experienced 1,059 events where pathogens had been either stolen or escaped from American bio-labs during the prior ten years – an average of one every three days.

*

Note to readers: please click the share buttons above or below. Forward this article to your email lists. Crosspost on your blog site, internet forums. etc.

_*Larry Romanoff* is a retired management consultant and businessman. He has held senior executive positions in international consulting firms, and owned an international import-export business. He has been a visiting professor at Shanghai’s Fudan University, presenting case studies in international affairs to senior EMBA classes. Mr. Romanoff lives in Shanghai and is currently writing a series of ten books generally related to China and the West. He can be contacted at: 2186604556@qq.com. He is a frequent contributor to Global Research._

*Notes*

(1) https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/CjGWaaDSKTyjWRMyQyGXUA

(2) https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6477/492.full

(3) Science; Jon Cohen; Jan. 26, 2020 

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally

(4) https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30183-5/fulltext

(5) https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30183-5/fulltext

(6) http://wjw.wuhan.gov.cn/front/web/showDetail/2020011109036

(7) http://wjw.wuhan.gov.cn/front/web/showDetail/2020011509040

(8) https://sciencespeaksblog.org/2020/...-2019-ncov-qa-6-an-evidence-based-hypothesis/

(9) http://virological.org/t/clock-and-tmrca-based-on-27-genomes/347

(10) http://applications.emro.who.int/emhj/v19/Supp1/EMHJ_2013_19_Supp1_S12_S18.pdf

_Featured image is from Health.mil_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beidou2020

You are witnessing the end of the American empire. That’s the end game in all the financial crisis, economic crisis, COVID-19 crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LienNoir

The Concept of *Compelling Argument.*

Here is an example so u can understand more easily :

Imagine your wife is suspecting you that u cheeted on her after u came home late one night. Now for this situation, let’s suppose it’s wrong assumption and u did nothing. If your spouse already decided that it’s the case, and that she is in a compelling thinking mode.

What can u answer to prouve that you’re not guilty ?

- Wife : « are u cheeting on me ? » 

- You : « NO »

- Wife : « that’s what you would say if you were cheating on me ! Every cheeter are the same, you guys are all liars »

And those answer are legitimate.

Then u will show the bill of the restaurant where you spent time with your colleagues, it’s hard evidence of your innocence.

But then she could say « if you were cheating on me, you’d look for a cover, so you’d ask your colleagues for a bill to justify your delay ! This bill is actually a proof that is was all planned ! »

This is called a *COMPELLING ARGUMENT*. This argument proves your culpability in all circumstances, even if you’re innocent.

If we want to have a good method to find the truth, *COMPELLING ARGUMENTS* must be rejected.

*The Scientific method* :HERE ARE THE FACTS ? What conclusion can we draw from that ?

But very often, the reasoning is reversed : HERE IS MY CONCLUSION(Us created the Corona, Pantsir are good AA systems, ECT), « wich facts can i find to make it credible ? »

IF A METHOD ALWAYS ENDS UP TO THE SAME CONCLUSION ? NO MATTER WHAT YOU ARE PRESENTING ? THAT'S A PROBLEM.

It’s the same thing with the Pantsir situation. U show proof day after day it doesn’t matter. They will always find some *COMPELLING ARGUMENTS. *Ex : « the video ended too quickly, and they will find new shits, ECT ».

Same for your video.





And for last but not the least.

*AN EXTRAORDINARY ASSERTION STATED WITHOUT EVIDENCE CAN BE REJECTED WITHOUT EVIDENCE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Ultra circle jerking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beidou2020 said:


> This virus originated in the US before it was in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the CDC Director basically admitted the deaths they thought were from influenza previously could actually be deaths from COVID-19.



EVERY country could have people who died of CONVID-19 in the past two months. Even China could have had people in November/December misdiagnosed. Your patient zero could have died in November well before that doctor pointed things out in late December.



-blitzkrieg- said:


> but then how the first cluster appeared in Wuhan?
> 
> How come US was already having it but the community transfer didnt work the way it happened in Wuhan?



Because he isn't thinking logically. Wuhan hospitals had a caseload of sick patients so huge they had to build hospitals QUICKLY...yet NONE of that needed to be done here. Why aren't our hospitals completely flooded from East to West with (probably by now if it started here back in September/October) MILLIONS of patients?

Look at Italy after only 3 weeks:
https://wgntv.com/news/coronavirus/italy-hits-1000-coronavirus-deaths/
*Italy hits 1,000 coronavirus deaths*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

KAL-EL said:


> Ultra circle jerking



Members of the US team at the Wuhan Military Games had COVID-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beidou2020 said:


> Members of the US team at the Wuhan Military Games had COVID-19.



More likely Iranians.


----------



## Han Patriot

F-22Raptor said:


> The origin is absolutely China. Your spreading CCP propaganda. Stop


How do you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

1:55 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Beidou2020 said:


> Members of the US team at the Wuhan Military Games had COVID-19.


Those fckers tried to use this to bring us down after the trade war failed. Now its spreading back to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Wuhan govt screwed up bad---. They had the warning in early december---. They started taking action in around middle of following january---.

The chinese totally fckd up---.



Beast said:


> 1:55 onwards.



Enjoy the video---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grandy

*‘Where was your patient zero?’ *
*Chinese official speculates AMERICANS may have infected Wuhan at army games*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

The tweet which I posted in op is from official spokes person of Chinese foreign ministry. This is an official statement that China is openly saying coronavirus outbreak happened in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> How do you know?


He just give an emotional answer with zero facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Han Patriot said:


> Those fckers tried to use this to bring us down after the trade war failed. Now its spreading back to US.


It is not spreading back to USA. It was always there in USA. They never disclosed it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238292025817968640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238293704474935296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morpheus

I have been saying this for a long time. USA gains more by carrying out a biological terrorist attack on China. Its in the Americans blood to do such inhuman things. They gave used chemical weapons on civilians, white phosphorus on children, even in the early days, they killed the native Americans who helped them.

Already we are seeing so many cases of the virus coming out of USA. Celebrities, politicians, etc are being infected all over the place. Such a fast rate of infection would not happen just over night. It had to have happened long before, and now the cases are surfacing now that is has spread all over the country.

The story about bat spreading the virus was just a cover. Someone told me, people have been eating bats for couple of years now. If that's true, why was there no cases for years. In fact, the bats started to transmit the virus right around the time USA and China are in the middle of trade war.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

This coronavirus is super super smart, it hit China right before the Chinese new year when billions of Chinese people started moving around to go back to their homes to celebrate the Chinese new year, hence the virus was fully taking advantage of this once a year gold opportunity to use this world largest moving army to help it spread all over China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## riscol

China should not be organizing this event again. Hopefully the lesson is learned although it cannot prevent bio warfare but still you do not want a repeat of this on this scale again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

riscol said:


> China should not be organizing this event again. Hopefully the lesson is learned although it cannot prevent bio warfare but still you do not want a repeat of this on this scale again.


And US thinks we can't retaliate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> And US thinks we can't retaliate?


An eye for an eye. They want to play with biological weapon? We can let them have some fun too.



Mr Wick said:


> I have been saying this for a long time. USA gains more by carrying out a biological terrorist attack on China. Its in the Americans blood to do such inhuman things. They gave used chemical weapons on civilians, white phosphorus on children, even in the early days, they killed the native Americans who helped them.
> 
> Already we are seeing so many cases of the virus coming out of USA. Celebrities, politicians, etc are being infected all over the place. Such a fast rate of infection would not happen just over night. It had to have happened long before, and now the cases are surfacing now that is has spread all over the country.
> 
> The story about bat spreading the virus was just a cover. Someone told me, people have been eating bats for couple of years now. If that's true, why was there no cases for years. In fact, the bats started to transmit the virus right around the time USA and China are in the middle of trade war.


The despicable US media just want to use this an excuse to smear all Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 49savage

BHarwana said:


> The origin of virus is not China and Iranians are also pointing fingers at USA. USA might be the first country where the out break started.
> 
> You want me to post Iranians statement as well. Not everyone is liar.



Spot on. USA are not testing for Corona. None. Looks like there is a big cover-up going on.



BHarwana said:


> After so much research of billions of dollars why cannot the origin of virus be located in China?
> 
> As soon as the news about cases popping up more started to break in USA suddenly USA started to go dark on the virus data.
> 
> Secondly who is the point zero case in USA and why the origin of point zero case is not being made public as WHO guide says so that it helps globally to stop this threat.
> 
> I know USA is scared of losing its global status that is why it exported virus to Wuhan so that if USA declared first case all the economic hit would have been solely USA.
> 
> Why is USA hiding its data.
> 
> 
> 
> The virus is spreading domestically in USA and the question is that USA has kept its patient zero the very first patient hidden. Why? If that patient has no travel record to Wuhan then USA is origin. Plus USA evacuated few diplomats against WHO advice. Those diplomats went to Alaska not mainland USA but suddenly boom we started hearing in news that USA has coronavirus spreading domestically. Which is very strange.



Great post and insight.



Beidou2020 said:


> US has such an awful healthcare system that they probably did have community transfer and thought it was the influenza. This is why the CDC Director said what he said. I believe the Americans are hiding the real numbers to calm their country. This is an election year and the regime wants to stay in power. This has spread to all parts of the US, in China this was contained to Wuhan most of the time.



Everything you said is spot on. There's a big cover-up going on. The economy is more important and election is around the corner. Officials didn't want a mass panic. How else do you explain an old white farmer in Umatilla, Oregon (the middle of nowhere) testing positive for corona? Zero contacts with anyone to and from China. It's been in the US going undetected as your common cold or flu.



Beidou2020 said:


> The American financial markets are crashing, next their economy will crash because everything is shutting down. The COVID-19 spread is causing fear and panic as the US officials are too incompetent to deal with an emergency of this scale.



INCOMPETENT is not even the word, it's beyond that! Sad how much they've insulted others but are failing on all ends. We're not ready to take on this virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KhanBaba2

In this fairy tale thread, here is my fairy tale

China has an aging population which it is believed will put a strain on their capabilities as they will now have to look after a lot of old people. So Xi had the idea of setting free a virus that had 10% mortality against the aged and 0.1% against the young. That would take care of the aging problem. 

Unfortunately for him, the leaders in Wuhan were not informed and they quarantined Wuhan so Xi plan could not take off totally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

KhanBaba2 said:


> China has an aging population which it is believed will put a strain on their capabilities as they will now have to look after a lot of old people. So Xi had the idea of setting free a virus that had 10% mortality against the aged and 0.1% against the young. That would take care of the aging problem.
> 
> Unfortunately for him, the leaders in Wuhan were not informed and they quarantined Wuhan so Xi plan could not take off totally.


LOL, this is a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 49savage

BHarwana said:


> *COVID-19: Further Evidence that the Virus Originated in the US*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Romanoff
> 1 day ago
> Categories: English
> Tags: CDC, China, coronavirus, COVID19, United States
> It would be useful to read this prior article for background:
> 
> *China’s Coronavirus: A Shocking Update. Did The Virus Originate in the US?*
> 
> _By Larry Romanoff, March 04, 2020_
> 
> ***
> 
> _As readers will recall from the earlier article (above), Japanese and Taiwanese epidemiologists and pharmacologists have determined that the new coronavirus almost certainly originated in the US since that country is the only one known to have all five types – from which all others must have descended. Wuhan in China has only one of those types, rendering it in analogy as a kind of “branch” which cannot exist by itself but must have grown from a “tree”._
> 
> The Taiwanese physician noted that in August of 2019 the US had a flurry of lung pneumonias or similar, which the Americans blamed on ‘vaping’ from e-cigarettes, but which, according to the scientist, the symptoms and conditions could not be explained by e-cigarettes. He said he wrote to the US officials telling them he suspected those deaths were likely due to the coronavirus. He claims his warnings were ignored.
> 
> Immediately prior to that, the CDC totally shut down the US Military’s main bio-lab at Fort Detrick, Maryland, due to an absence of safeguards against pathogen leakages, issuing a complete “cease and desist” order to the military. It was immediately after this event that the ‘e-cigarette’ epidemic arose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot from The New York Times August 08, 2019
> 
> We also had the Japanese citizens infected in September of 2019, in Hawaii, people who had never been to China, these infections occurring on US soil long before the outbreak in Wuhan but only shortly after the locking down of Fort Detrick.
> 
> Then, on Chinese social media, another article appeared, aware of the above but presenting further details. It stated in part that five “foreign” athletes or other personnel visiting Wuhan for the World Military Games (October 18-27, 2019) were hospitalised in Wuhan for an undetermined infection.
> 
> The article explains more clearly that the Wuhan version of the virus could have come only from the US because it is what they call a “branch” which could not have been created first because it would have no ‘seed’. It would have to have been a new variety spun off the original ‘trunk’, and that trunk exists only in the US. (1)
> 
> There has been much public speculation that the coronavirus had been deliberately transmitted to China but, according to the Chinese article, a less sinister alternative is possible.
> 
> If some members of the US team at the World Military Games (18-27 October) had become infected by the virus from an accidental outbreak at Fort Detrick it is possible that, with a long initial incubation period, their symptoms might have been minor, and those individuals could easily have ‘toured’ the city of Wuhan during their stay, infecting potentially thousands of local residents in various locations, many of whom would later travel to the seafood market from which the virus would spread like wildfire (as it did).
> 
> That would account also for the practical impossibility of locating the legendary “patient zero” – which in this case has never been found since there would have been many of them.
> 
> Next, Daniel Lucey, an infectious disease expert at Georgetown University in Washington, said in an article in _Science magazine_ that the first human infection has been confirmed as occurring in November 2019, (not in Wuhan), suggesting the virus originated elsewhere and then spread to the seafood markets. “One group put the origin of the outbreak as early as 18 September 2019.” (2) (3)
> 
> Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally.
> 
> Description of earliest cases suggests outbreak began elsewhere.
> 
> The article states:
> 
> “As confirmed cases of a novel virus surge around the world with worrisome speed, all eyes have so far focused on a seafood market in Wuhan, China, as the origin of the outbreak. But a description of the first clinical cases published in The Lancet on Friday challenges that hypothesis.” (4) (5)
> 
> The paper, written by a large group of Chinese researchers from several institutions, offers details about the first 41 hospitalized patients who had confirmed infections with what has been dubbed 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> 
> In the earliest case, the patient became ill on 1 December 2019 and had no reported link to the seafood market, the authors report. “No epidemiological link was found between the first patient and later cases”, they state. Their data also show that, in total, 13 of the 41 cases had no link to the marketplace. “That’s a big number, 13, with no link”, says Daniel Lucey . . . (6)
> 
> Earlier reports from Chinese health authorities and the World Health Organization had said the first patient had onset of symptoms on 8 December 2019 – and those reports simply said “most” cases had links to the seafood market, which was closed on 1 January. (7)
> 
> “Lucey says if the new data are accurate, the first human infections must have occurred in November 2019 – if not earlier – because there is an incubation time between infection and symptoms surfacing. If so, the virus possibly spread silently between people in Wuhan – and perhaps elsewhere – before the cluster of cases from the city’s now-infamous Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market was discovered in late December. “The virus came into that marketplace before it came out of that marketplace”, Lucey asserts.
> 
> “China must have realized the epidemic did not originate in that Wuhan Huanan seafood market”, Lucey told Science Insider. (8)
> 
> *Kristian Andersen* is an evolutionary biologist at the Scripps Research Institute who has analyzed sequences of 2019-nCoV to try to clarify its origin. He said the scenario was “entirely plausible” of infected persons bringing the virus into the seafood market from somewhere outside. According to the Science article,
> 
> “Andersen posted his analysis of 27 available genomes of 2019-nCoV on 25 January on a virology research website. It suggests they had a “most recent common ancestor” – meaning a common source – as early as 1 October 2019.” (9)
> 
> It was interesting that Lucey also noted that MERS was originally believed to have come from a patient in Saudi Arabia in June of 2012, but later and more thorough studies traced it back to an earlier hospital outbreak of unexplained pneumonia in Jordan in April of that year. Lucey said that from stored samples from people who died in Jordan, medical authorities confirmed they had been infected with the MERS virus. (10)
> 
> This would provide impetus for caution among the public in accepting the “official standard narrative” that the Western media are always so eager to provide – as they did with SARS, MERS, and ZIKA, all of which ‘official narratives’ were later proven to have been entirely wrong.
> 
> In this case, the Western media flooded their pages for months about the COVID-19 virus originating in the Wuhan seafood market, caused by people eating bats and wild animals. All of this has been proven wrong.
> 
> *Not only did the virus not originate at the seafood market, it did not originate in Wuhan at all,* and it has now been proven that it did not originate in China but was brought to China from another country. Part of the proof of this assertion is that the genome varieties of the virus in Iran and Italy have been sequenced and declared to have no part of the variety that infected China and must, by definition, have originated elsewhere.
> 
> It would seem the only possibility for origination is the US because only that country has the “tree trunk” of all the varieties. And it may therefore be true that the original source of the COVID-19 virus was the US military bio-warfare lab at Fort Detrick. This would not be a surprise, given that the CDC completely shut down Fort Detrick, but also because, as I related in an earlier article, between 2005 and 2012 the US had experienced 1,059 events where pathogens had been either stolen or escaped from American bio-labs during the prior ten years – an average of one every three days.
> 
> *
> 
> Note to readers: please click the share buttons above or below. Forward this article to your email lists. Crosspost on your blog site, internet forums. etc.
> 
> _*Larry Romanoff* is a retired management consultant and businessman. He has held senior executive positions in international consulting firms, and owned an international import-export business. He has been a visiting professor at Shanghai’s Fudan University, presenting case studies in international affairs to senior EMBA classes. Mr. Romanoff lives in Shanghai and is currently writing a series of ten books generally related to China and the West. He can be contacted at: 2186604556@qq.com. He is a frequent contributor to Global Research._
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> (1) https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/CjGWaaDSKTyjWRMyQyGXUA
> 
> (2) https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6477/492.full
> 
> (3) Science; Jon Cohen; Jan. 26, 2020
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally
> 
> (4) https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30183-5/fulltext
> 
> (5) https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30183-5/fulltext
> 
> (6) http://wjw.wuhan.gov.cn/front/web/showDetail/2020011109036
> 
> (7) http://wjw.wuhan.gov.cn/front/web/showDetail/2020011509040
> 
> (8) https://sciencespeaksblog.org/2020/...-2019-ncov-qa-6-an-evidence-based-hypothesis/
> 
> (9) http://virological.org/t/clock-and-tmrca-based-on-27-genomes/347
> 
> (10) http://applications.emro.who.int/emhj/v19/Supp1/EMHJ_2013_19_Supp1_S12_S18.pdf
> 
> _Featured image is from Health.mil_



Wow, wth did I just read???



Mr Wick said:


> I have been saying this for a long time. USA gains more by carrying out a biological terrorist attack on China. Its in the Americans blood to do such inhuman things. They gave used chemical weapons on civilians, white phosphorus on children, even in the early days, they killed the native Americans who helped them.
> 
> Already we are seeing so many cases of the virus coming out of USA. Celebrities, politicians, etc are being infected all over the place. Such a fast rate of infection would not happen just over night. It had to have happened long before, and now the cases are surfacing now that is has spread all over the country.
> 
> The story about bat spreading the virus was just a cover. Someone told me, people have been eating bats for couple of years now. If that's true, why was there no cases for years. In fact, the bats started to transmit the virus right around the time USA and China are in the middle of trade war.



Everything you said just makes so much sense. And the bat thing, I knew it was bs all along but most people will believe anything you spew at them. Indonesians probably consume more bats than any other people on this planet and you never hear about a deadly virus like this wrecking havoc on their society. Same goes for most southeast Asian countries, they all eat bats and yet you never hear anything close to what we are seeing now. 

Major coverup going on in USA, they're not testing for it because everyone's got it. They want it to run it's course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Blame America for screwing up. Pay some white folk of xyz research institute to speculate, or suggest that the virus originated from the US ask CCP bots to flood the social media with this speculation. They might even believe this, in a couple of years, Chinese folks would forget the Corona ever originated in Wuhan, and they believe it originated in the US and was spread in China to stop China from global domination. Commie propaganda 101

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

F-22Raptor said:


> Stop spreading CCP propaganda



Actually he might have a point here, dude..

i believe, based on certain hollywood movies like Resident Evil, that influenza (the flu) is heavily researched by the US military, for various reasons.
Given the trade-war, given how an exercise in viral containment is actually useful for all countries, *i*, personally, consider it even likely that the US is involved in the start of the Corona viral outbreak.

But i'm *not* sure about any of this. I do not work for the US government (aka i'm not on their payrolls).




BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238111898828066823
> The origin of Coronavirus is not China.



what are the names of the hospitals?!
that's a violation of the oath of secrecy of the medical profession, dude.
try something else, please.


----------



## powastick

Plausible. But in the end US will never allow investigation in their soil. But i highly doubt its from Wuhan Biolab. I can see this escalate into a biological warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

powastick said:


> Plausible. But in the end US will never allow investigation in their soil. But i highly doubt its from Wuhan Biolab. I can see this escalate into a biological warfare.


It won't escalate, it will *de-escalate*, and even offer opportunities to end the trade-war between the US and China.
This is because viral outbreaks lead to mobilization of the entire media and medical professions, and those are very nice and wise people with a lot of social power.


----------



## powastick

PeaceGen said:


> It won't escalate, it will *de-escalate*, and even offer opportunities to end the trade-war between the US and China.
> This is because viral outbreaks lead to mobilization of the entire media and medical professions, and those are very nice people with a lot of social power.


Nah, bioweapon are way more powerful than bombs to bring down countries. I'm pretty sure terrorist and covert agencies might re-evaluate their strategies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

powastick said:


> Nah, bioweapon are way more powerful than bombs to bring down countries. I'm pretty sure terrorist and covert agencies might re-evaluate their strategies.


you'll only strengthen a country with an influenza 'attack', within 3 months to a year of even seeing the virus take hold on the population.
and designing a new flavor of even something as simple as influenza takes years for large groups of scientists working with advanced equipment and the strictest of work ethics..
groups like alQuada and ISIS don't have such power, and western *and* Russian *and* eastern intel agencies won't let them acquire such powers either.

#disclaimer i'm not the one who started this. i have no idea who did. it could have been 'natural causes', aka a natural occurring mutation happening in a crowded live animal market.


----------



## powastick

PeaceGen said:


> alQuada and ISIS don't have such power.


They are useful, to keep your hands clean. Otherwise how could they have high-tech stuff.


----------



## PeaceGen

powastick said:


> They are useful, to keep your hands clean. Otherwise how could they have high-tech stuff.


ah come on, that does not mean they'll be allowed to invest in an entire infrastructure of viral warfare creation tech.
alQuada and ISIS like to "work" with bombs and knives, not virusses.


----------



## powastick

PeaceGen said:


> ah come on, that does not mean they'll be allowed to invest in an entire infrastructure of viral warfare creation tech.
> alQuada and ISIS like to "work" with bombs and knives, not virusses.


What I meant is al-Queda and ISIS could be provided with virusses.


----------



## PeaceGen

powastick said:


> What I meant is al-Queda and ISIS could be provided with virusses.


theoretically that is possible, but it is *not* possible in the real world, i think.
this is due to the relatively high level of cooperation between the major intel agencies of say the US, Russia and China.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238406459626577932
https://m.khaleejtimes.com/coronavi...h-ivanka-trump-tests-positive-for-coronavirus


----------



## TNT

In all this saga, i now understand why countries would use secrecy and not report everything. this is because ppl mostly are stupid and panic easily. Look how ppl in US are buying toilet papers, as if that helps lolz. So in such scenarios, i completely understand why govts would prefer to keep silent and not let the public know.


----------



## Beast

T|/|T said:


> In all this saga, i now understand why countries would use secrecy and not report everything. this is because ppl mostly are stupid and panic easily. Look how ppl in US are buying toilet papers, as if that helps lolz. So in such scenarios, i completely understand why govts would prefer to keep silent and not let the public know.


What a great excuse u can think of... How does it helps when panic is already there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Beast said:


> What a great excuse u can think of... How does it helps when panic is already there.



So ud be open about everything and increase that panic? 
Weird coming from a chinese whose govt is never ever open about anything.


----------



## Beast

T|/|T said:


> So ud be open about everything and increase that panic?
> Weird coming from a chinese whose govt is never ever open about anything.


Chinese are more open about coronavirus than American. Fancy you trusting media who also speaks about Saddam Hussein weapon of mass destruction. They also claim Pakistan is working with Osama bin laden in terrorising the world. So u must have just have trust their words, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Beast said:


> Chinese are more open about coronavirus than American. Fancy you trusting media who also speaks about Saddam Hussein weapon of mass destruction.



Lolz being a Pakistani, i know well western propaganda as well as chinese. Chinese govt is the most closed one in the world. U ppl are told nothing. Which i actually support, ppl are too stupid to know everything.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238354102565863427

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

T|/|T said:


> Lolz being a Pakistani, i know well western propaganda as well as chinese. Chinese govt is the most closed one in the world. U ppl are told nothing. Which i actually support, ppl are too stupid to know everything.


U are not a very smart one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

T|/|T said:


> Lolz being a Pakistani, i know well western propaganda as well as chinese. Chinese govt is the most closed one in the world. U ppl are told nothing. Which i actually support, ppl are too stupid to know everything.


If you believe the Chinese government doesn't tell people anything, you are totally wrong, we are as well learned about what's going on in China and the world as you are if not more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

World as a whole is still busy fighting Wuhan Corona Virus. No one has started blaming the origin state yet. And was likely to stay the same. China however by unleashing this PR game, might be forcing countries to look in that direction.


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Politico

beijingwalker said:


> If you believe the Chinese government doesn't tell people anything, you are totally wrong, we are as well learned about what's going on in China and the world as you are if not more.



Please man. You people need permission to travel from one city to another in China. You live in a huge prison and console yourself by claiming that freedom is dangerous. Just live in your bubble but stop broadcasting the benefits of being a slave as if it is some major accomplishment on your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Politico said:


> Please man. You people need permission to travel from one city to another in China. You live in a huge prison and console yourself by claiming that freedom is dangerous. Just live in your bubble but stop broadcasting the benefits of being a slave as if it is some major accomplishment on your side.



LOL, really... Where did you hear that? haha...

*International tourism, number of departures - Country Ranking*
Definition: International outbound tourists are the number of departures that people make from their country of usual residence to any other country for any purpose other than a remunerated activity in the country visited. The data on outbound tourists refer to the number of departures, not to the number of people traveling. Thus a person who makes several trips from a country during a given period is counted each time as a new departure.

*Rank* *Country* *Value* *Year*
1 China 143,035,000.00 2017
2 Germany 92,402,000.00 2017
3 Hong Kong SAR, China 91,304,000.00 2017
4 United States 87,703,000.00 2017
5 United Kingdom 74,189,000.00 2017
6 Poland 46,700,000.00 2017
7 Russia 39,629,000.00 2017
8 Canada 33,060,000.00 2017
9 Italy 31,805,000.00 2017
10 Malaysia 30,761,000.00 2004
11 France 29,055,000.00 2017
12 Korea 26,496,000.00 2017
13 Ukraine 26,437,000.00 2017
14 India 23,943,000.00 2017
15 Sweden 21,232,000.00 2017
16 Saudi Arabia 21,071,000.00 2017
17 Hungary 20,297,000.00 2017
18 Romania 19,953,000.00 2017
19 Mexico 19,067,000.00 2017
20 Netherlands 17,938,000.00 2016
21 Japan 17,889,000.00 2017
22 Spain 17,031,000.00 2017
23 Switzerland 15,318,000.00 2017
24 Argentina 12,258,000.00 2017
25 Belgium 12,153,000.00 2017
26 Austria 11,491,000.00 2017
27 Australia 10,932,000.00 2017
28 Iran 10,543,000.00 2017
29 Kazakhstan 10,230,000.00 2014
30 Singapore 9,889,000.00 2017
31 Brazil 9,458,000.00 2017
32 Finland 9,330,000.00 2017
33 Thailand 8,963,000.00 2017
34 Turkey 8,887,000.00 2017
35 Indonesia 8,856,000.00 2017
36 Ireland 8,171,000.00 2017
37 Norway 8,170,000.00 2017
38 Denmark 8,102,000.00 2017
39 Greece 7,685,000.00 2017
40 Israel 7,597,000.00 2017



Politico said:


> You people need permission to travel from one city to another in China.



Lol, what do you think China built over half of the world total high speed railways and world longest highways for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crusher

BHarwana said:


> The origin of virus is not China and *Iranians* are also pointing fingers at USA. USA might be the first country where the out break started.
> 
> You want me to post Iranians statement as well. Not everyone is liar.



I will never believe anything coming from Iranians because they lie religiously, china however is a different case altogether.


----------



## Politico

beijingwalker said:


> LOL, really... Where did you hear that? haha...



Perhaps if you stopped spending so much time on the internet lying to people about what a great and free place China is and how well the Muslims there are treated, you would know that there is a system known as hukou in China which restricts the rights of its citizens to travel without the permission of the Ministry of Public Security. Now go learn about the country whose image you so desperately need to sell on PDF


----------



## Beast

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/health/germs-fort-detrick-biohazard.amp.html



Politico said:


> Perhaps if you stopped spending so much time on the internet lying to people about what a great and free place China is and how well the Muslims there are treated, you would know that there is a system known as hukou in China which restricts the rights of its citizens to travel without the permission of the Ministry of Public Security. Now go learn about the country whose image you so desperately need to sell on PDF


You learn that news from where? The selective media of US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

can't we just accept that each country is run differently?


----------



## cloud4000

Chhatrapati said:


> Blame America for screwing up. Pay some white folk of xyz research institute to speculate, or suggest that the virus originated from the US ask CCP bots to flood the social media with this speculation. They might even believe this, in a couple of years, Chinese folks would forget the Corona ever originated in Wuhan, and they believe it originated in the US and was spread in China to stop China from global domination. Commie propaganda 101



Even by good old fashioned commie standards, this is bad propaganda. China is losing the PR battle on this. It needs someone to blame, why not blame US, the goto villain responsible for all the world ills.   

China just needs to own Corona. Why beat around the bush?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

China is hurting bad and needs to make it appear like it has reversed this situation. 

Iranians on other hand like to feel important so they come up with bunch of these theories to try to make themselves feel superior to rest of people in region. Reality is they did not adequate measures to prevent an outbreak in their nation and regime has to deflect into others. Nobody in Iran believes them even if they support them.


----------



## beijingwalker

Politico said:


> there is a system known as hukou in China which restricts the rights of its citizens to travel without the permission of the Ministry of Public Security. Now go learn about the country whose image you so desperately need to sell on PDF


How much do you know Hukou? Hukou is a registration system which doesn't prohibit people's mobility as you ignorantly claimed, do you know how many people travel during the Chinese new year? Do you know 160 million Chinese travel overseas each year, the biggest in the world by a huge margin? go and do your homework before posting something that make people laugh their heads off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

PeaceGen said:


> can't we just accept that each country is run differently?



Don't worry, the people on this forum don't reflect reality. China is trying to save face and protect it's image as a manufacturing hub and it needs to reinstate people's confidence in them. One way, albeit ineffective, is blaming the US for the virus. 

It's hurting US economy as well.


----------



## beijingwalker

cloud4000 said:


> Even by good old fashioned commie standards, this is bad propaganda. China is losing the PR battle on this. It needs someone to blame, why not blame US, the goto villain responsible for all the world ills.
> 
> China just needs to own Corona. Why beat around the bush?


You will see how is doing a better and whos doing a worse job, US was mocking China a lot when the virus first hit China, now look at how they deal it themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

beijingwalker said:


> You will see how is doing a better and whos doing a worse job, US was mocking China a lot when the virus first hit China, now look at how they deal it themselves.



US was not mocking China, not true.


----------



## beijingwalker

Falcon29 said:


> US was not mocking China, not true.


Were you in this forum 2 months ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

beijingwalker said:


> Were you in this forum 2 months ago?



This forum has nothing to do with reality.

US and others were worried about the spread of the virus in China and repercussions for global economy. No one was mocking you guys.


----------



## beijingwalker

Falcon29 said:


> This forum has nothing to do with reality.


Many China bashing articles and reportes quoted and posted here mocking China's coverup, slow response, dictatorship no good for containing virus...so many of those posts, you can search for them if you are interested. Officially, China doesn't mock US either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

beijingwalker said:


> You will see how is doing a better and whos doing a worse job, US was mocking China a lot when the virus first hit China, now look at how they deal it themselves.



How to deal with the virus is a different issue, isn’t it? What China is trying to do is blame others for a problem it created. It’s doing so in a comical way.


----------



## beijingwalker

cloud4000 said:


> How to deal with the virus is a different issue, isn’t it? What China is trying to do is blame others for a problem it created. It’s doing so in a comical way.



US blames China for everything, almost all US problems are caused by China, when speaking of blaming games, no one can beat US, and they are doing so in a comical way.

*For Trump, a New Crisis and a Familiar Response: It’s China’s Fault, and Europe’s*
The president could have used the speech to talk about joining ranks with allies to counter both the virus and the economic impact. He could have talked about sharing public health data and lessons learned from China’s experience. He did not.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-europe-allies.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

KhanBaba2 said:


> In this fairy tale thread, here is my fairy tale
> 
> China has an aging population which it is believed will put a strain on their capabilities as they will now have to look after a lot of old people. So Xi had the idea of setting free a virus that had 10% mortality against the aged and 0.1% against the young. That would take care of the aging problem.
> 
> Unfortunately for him, the leaders in Wuhan were not informed and they quarantined Wuhan so Xi plan could not take off totally.


China offers all coronavirus patients free medical treatment. Each serious patient costs more than 100,000 USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Beidou2020 said:


> The American financial markets are crashing, next their economy will crash because everything is shutting down. The COVID-19 spread is causing fear and panic as the US officials are too incompetent to deal with an emergency of this scale.





kankan326 said:


> China offers all coronavirus patients free medical treatment. Each serious patient costs more than 100,000 USD.



That is good, China should pay for the treatment of ALL COVID-19 patients worldwide- its the least they can for causing this pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

dbc said:


> That is good, China should pay for the treatment of ALL COVID-19 patients worldwide- its the least they can for causing this pandemic.


Go ask bat to pay that money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KhanBaba2

kankan326 said:


> Go ask bat to pay that money.


Bat was living peacefully harming nobody. Then someone caught him and took him to the wet market.


----------



## kankan326

KhanBaba2 said:


> Bat was living peacefully harming nobody. Then someone caught him and took him to the wet market.


China government has confirmed the Wuhan water market is not the origin of the virus. The fact that many people got infected in the market doesn't mean it was originated from there. One patient in that market could also cause massive infection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

dbc said:


> That is good, China should pay for the treatment of ALL COVID-19 patients worldwide- its the least they can for causing this pandemic.



Would you pay the world for this? it comes back every single year after 2009, killing millions.

*2009 H1N1 Pandemic (H1N1pdm09 virus)*
In the spring of 2009, a novel influenza A (H1N1) virus emerged. It was detected first in the United States and spread quickly across the United States and the world. 

CDC estimated that 151,700-575,400 people worldwide died from (H1N1)pdm09 virus infection during the first year the virus circulated.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/2009-h1n1-pandemic.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

beijingwalker said:


> Would you pay the world for this? it comes back every single year after 2009, killing millions.
> 
> *2009 H1N1 Pandemic (H1N1pdm09 virus)*
> In the spring of 2009, a novel influenza A (H1N1) virus emerged. It was detected first in the United States and spread quickly across the United States and the world.
> 
> CDC estimated that 151,700-575,400 people worldwide died from (H1N1)pdm09 virus infection during the first year the virus circulated.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/2009-h1n1-pandemic.html



did H1N1 come from an American wet market? Besides patient Zero was found in Mexico.

https://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/04/29/swine.flu.patient.zero/index.html


----------



## beijingwalker

dbc said:


> did H1N1 come from an American wet market? Besides patient Zero was found in Mexico.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/04/29/swine.flu.patient.zero/index.html


It's your government official site and your official stance. Covid-19 also not originated from wet markets, but what paying for the loss has anything to do with whether the viruses come from a wet market or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

beijingwalker said:


> It's your government official site and your official stance. Covid-19 also not originated from wet markets, but what paying for the loss has anything to do with whether the viruses come from a wet market or not?



I guess English is not your first language. The CDC website says *H1N1 was first detected* in the US. The disease came from Mexico. China is culpable this is not the first pandemic to originate from a Chinese wet market and yet this practice is not banned.


----------



## H. Dawary

If you are dumb enough to believe in groundless accusations without evidence, then you are dumb enough to believe in anything. 

Btw I am from future, but travelled to this time to warn you all that world war 3 will happen in 2030.


----------



## beijingwalker

dbc said:


> I guess English is not your first language. The CDC website says *H1N1 was first detected* in the US. The disease came from Mexico. China is culpable this is not the first pandemic to originate from a Chinese wet market and yet this practice is not banned.


Covid-19 was also first detected in China and the origin is still unknown now, a good share of infection of H1N1 around the world had US origin, and US didn't even bother to try to contain it.
It was not the first time the US brought disasters to the humanity,1918 Spanish flu was also US origin, China's first case of AID was brought in by an American in the early 1980's.
As for the wet markets ,they are everywhere in the world, and again, this Covid-19 didn't originate from a wet market, do you read news daily?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

beijingwalker said:


> Covid-19 was also first detected in China and the origin is still unknown now, a good share of infection of H1N1 around the world had US origin, and US didn't even bother to try to contain it.
> It was not the first time the US brought disasters to the humanity,1918 Spanish flu was also US origin, China's first case of AID was brought in by an American in the early 1980's.
> As for the wet markets ,they are everywhere in the world, and again, this Covid-19 didn't originate from a wet market, *do you read news daily*?



Just googled COVID-19 and Wuhan wet market news sources from US, Japan, Indonesia, Australia, South Korea, UK .... all report the origin as the Wuhan wet market.




> It all starts with the virus, which originated in animals before it jumped to people and became communicable from person to person, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Early reports claimed that human infection of COVID-19 began in a so-called “wet market” – places that sell terrestrial and aquatic wildlife from around the world for human consumption.
> 
> https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2020/03/cornell-experts-view-coronavirus-multidisciplinary-lenses
> 
> _Where and how did COVID-19 start?_
> 
> "It started in what we call a 'wet market.' You would it a 'wet market' in Asia, you'd call it a 'bushmeat market' in Africa," Fair said. "These are markets typically where have wildlife, livestock and humans in close proximity together. We know that's a recipe for a pandemic just from a historical precedence. That’s where SARS came from when it first emerged. That’s most often where Ebola will emerge from in Africa.
> 
> "Those kind of markets, which are very common throughout the world, are breeding grounds for epidemics and pandemics. We've been working there for years, myself included, in Wuhan amongst other places in China in those wet markets surveilling both those areas and the people who work in them to look for new and emerging viruses.
> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/coronav...emiologist-talks-science-of-covid-19/2328913/


----------



## beijingwalker

dbc said:


> Just googled COVID-19 and Wuhan wet market news sources from US, Japan, Indonesia, Australia, South Korea, UK .... all report the origin as the Wuhan wet market.


They all got the news from Chinese channels, Chinese scientists are working there around the clock, and now result is the virus was not from the wet market, with substantial studies and research.
How and where do US, Japan, Indonesia, Australia, South Korea, UK .... know anything about that market?

*Virus did NOT originate in Wuhan seafood market*
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1246207/coronavirus-uk-virus-origin-wuhan-china-seafood-market-covid-19-spread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Hakim Dawary said:


> If you are dumb enough to believe in groundless accusations without evidence, then you are dumb enough to believe in anything.
> 
> Btw I am from future, but travelled to this time to warn you all that world war 3 will happen in 2030.



You are a bit late 3rd world War already happened in 2015. Guess you were in future the missed it. It is time for 4th. Ask anyone here. Try going few years back to attend the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

beijingwalker said:


> If you believe the Chinese government doesn't tell people anything, you are totally wrong, we are as well learned about what's going on in China and the world as you are if not more.



Why is internet censored? Anyone criticising govt is silenced. The govt have a strong control. That does not mean chinese ppl are unaware.


----------



## Verve

Half of my office (200 or so out of 400) was wiped off sick in the second week of February with a nasty virus. Normally I am well prepared for common flu but this one was real nasty. Fever off and on for first 5 days with uncontrollable dry cough and then 2 final days of water like running nose. Daughter was bed ridden for 4 days. Youngest son caught it last but he recovered quickly Alhamdulillah.

One person at office with an underlying heart issue (& under treatment for it) ended up in ICU with pneumonia during that!

No foreign visits or visitors, it's a local organisation. No travel to China or Italy or visitors from there.

HOWEVER, we share the building with an American defence contractor AND US military men regularly visit for meetings!

I'm beginning to wonder if I've been hit with this virus already! It was nasty, real nasty and nothing like other flu/cold attacks I've had before.

@BHarwana @StormBreaker @Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StormBreaker

Verve said:


> Half of my office (200 or so out of 400) was wiped off sick in the second week of February with a nasty virus. Normally I am well prepared for common flu but this one was real nasty. Fever off and on for first 5 days with uncontrollable dry cough and then 2 final days of water like running nose. Daughter was bed ridden for 4 days. Youngest son caught it last but he recovered quickly Alhamdulillah.
> 
> One person at office with an underlying heart issue (& under treatment for it) ended up in ICU with pneumonia during that!
> 
> No foreign visits or visitors, it's a local organisation. No travel to China or Italy or visitors from there.
> 
> HOWEVER, we share the building with an American defence contractor AND US military men regularly visit for meetings!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if I've been hit with this virus already! It was nasty, real nasty and nothing like other flu/cold attacks I've had before.
> 
> @BHarwana @StormBreaker @Mangus Ortus Novem


Oh, That’s horrible !!!
May Allah safeguard you and your family from this virus and all of humanity.

Brother, i know you might have also encountered tens of hundreds of people suggesting to do this and that for precautions so you are well versed, But do take care and avoid office for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238243740936032256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> PakBrother mine,
> 
> Just take good care of yourself and the family..kids!
> 
> Go organic... good fats..soups, soups... C n D Vitamins... some extra does never hurts... Drink filtered water as well...lots. Boost the immune system..check with GP.
> 
> For the rest ..for now we park for what it is and who is behind this. What matters is your and your loved ones health.
> 
> Also, don't forget to pray... also for us!
> 
> May Allah keep you and everyone safe...all humans safe!
> 
> Mangus



Thank you sir for your advice, kind words and duas. Our prayers are always for the health and safety of all of yous.

I had study week off for a professional exam then and had to load up on supplements (Lions Maine, CDP Choline, Macuna Pruriens: Dopamine etc) to get through the studying and the exam at the end of it all. Still lost 2 days to fever.

I'm worried about family in Pakistan. Brothers are doctors so they are exposed to diseases on daily basis and parents are in fragile age especially dad who is diabetic just recently recovered from a month long double infection being in intensive care. Insha'Allah they will be fine.



StormBreaker said:


> Oh, That’s horrible !!!
> May Allah safeguard you and your family from this virus and all of humanity.
> 
> Brother, i know you might have also encountered tens of hundreds of people suggesting to do this and that for precautions so you are well versed, But do take care and avoid office for some time.



Thank you brother.

We as a family are as prepared as one can be, even for a lockdown. No panic buying but made our like own alcohol sanitizers from 100% isopropyl alcohol (leftovers from my wonky chemistry experiments) and glycerine (for making my vape eliquid) etc. 

My job I can do from anywhere with a net connection and work from home some days a week anyways. Work is prepared for lockdown but UK government is taking different measures from rest so got to go with it unfortunately. High risk ones have been sent to work from home already. Mrs is limiting her visits to courts (solicitor) and kids are loaded with alcohol drenched handwipes in their school bags. There's not much else one can do at present. Insha'Allah we'll get through this test.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Verve said:


> Half of my office (200 or so out of 400) was wiped off sick in the second week of February with a nasty virus. Normally I am well prepared for common flu but this one was real nasty. Fever off and on for first 5 days with uncontrollable dry cough and then 2 final days of water like running nose. Daughter was bed ridden for 4 days. Youngest son caught it last but he recovered quickly Alhamdulillah.
> 
> One person at office with an underlying heart issue (& under treatment for it) ended up in ICU with pneumonia during that!
> 
> No foreign visits or visitors, it's a local organisation. No travel to China or Italy or visitors from there.
> 
> HOWEVER, we share the building with an American defence contractor AND US military men regularly visit for meetings!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if I've been hit with this virus already! It was nasty, real nasty and nothing like other flu/cold attacks I've had before.
> 
> @BHarwana @StormBreaker @Mangus Ortus Novem



My friend just take good care of your self no matter what. Still there is a lot of void about Corona but prevention is always better than cure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> The origin of Coronavirus is not China.


You care about the world, we care about Pakistan... and Iran delivered corona virus to Pakistan with full complicity of PTI regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Kursi!



Hand written, laminated and on the entrance door of the house!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Shabash!



I'll pass that onto the Mrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> You care about the world, we care about Pakistan... and Iran delivered corona virus to Pakistan with full complicity of PTI regime.



Nope there are 10000 Pakistanins in Iran and they are bringing back coronavirus. We have already closed the border with Iran and Afghanistan. It is completely sealed. Now get back to topic. What is your opinion about where did it all started?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238558997143314436

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> Nope there are 10000 Pakistanins in Iran and they are bringing back coronavirus. We have already closed the border with Iran and Afghanistan. It is completely sealed. Now get back to topic. What is your opinion about where did it all started?


We never closed the borders with Iran... there is not even immigration control at borders.
Every one is just walking in, without even getting entry stamp on passport.
If border was closed, why border isn't crowded?
We daily ship dozens of buses to Iran, where are all of those passengers recorded coming back?
Obviously Imran Khan and advisers are filling the shoes of Zardari. Actually serving Iran better than better than Zardari.
So.. the fact that virus in Pakistan was imported by state cannot be denied.
If Pakistan suffer due to corona, responsibility rest all with bani gala and pakpatan.

How irresponsible is this or may i say evil:
*Everyone can travel to Iran without a passport stamp of entry and exit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> We never closed the borders with Iran... there is not even immigration control at borders.
> Every one is just walking in, without even getting entry stamp on passport.
> If border was closed, why border isn't crowded?
> We daily ship dozens of buses to Iran, where are all of those passengers recorded coming back?
> Obviously Imran Khan and advisers are filling the shoes of Zardari. Actually serving Iran better than better than Zardari.
> So.. the fact that virus in Pakistan was imported by state cannot be denied.
> If Pakistan suffer due to corona, responsibility rest all with bani gala and pakpatan.
> 
> How irresponsible is this:
> *Everyone can travel to Iran without a passport stamp of entry and exit*



The border is completely sealed I have official confirmation so move on to USA and China which is what this thread is about. When I am telling you please agree and let it go.

@BATMAN here read it and move on.


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> The border is completely sealed I have official confirmation so move on to USA and China which is what this thread is about. When I am telling you please agree and let it go.



Every day we read people coming in from Iran, i just finished a telecon. with my insurance agent in Pakistan, who had his family returned from Iran and since they were sick, were under going treatment in local hospital.



BHarwana said:


> @BATMAN here read it and move on.
> View attachment 613588



Joke of 2020. Virus is already in the country, now we only have to register FIR against the state.
Brotherly state my foot. China was better who quarantined and treated our students. Without intervention of Pakistani state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238553557663715330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238575082357821440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H. Dawary

BHarwana said:


> You are a bit late 3rd world War already happened in 2015. Guess you were in future the missed it. It is time for 4th. Ask anyone here. Try going few years back to attend the war.





BHarwana said:


> You are a bit late 3rd world War already happened in 2015. Guess you were in future the missed it. It is time for 4th. Ask anyone here. Try going few years back to attend the war.



I apologize if I caused offence. My post was not directed towards you nor was it intended to insult you, it was simply a general statement for anyone who believed in believed in groundless accusations. My post was careless, next time I will re-word my phrases.


----------



## Verve

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238553557663715330
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238575082357821440



This virus has been spreading in USA for many months for such measures to come so rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## k s ahmed

F-22Raptor said:


> The origin is absolutely China. Your spreading CCP propaganda. Stop


because news started reporting china.. they still dont report real usa stuff.. because they are controlled by usa,..
remove your blind fold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Hakim Dawary said:


> I apologize if I caused offence. My post was not directed towards you nor was it intended to insult you, it was simply a general statement for anyone who believed in believed in groundless accusations. My post was careless, next time I will re-word my phrases.



No my friend you have not offended me. It is an old trick if you want to disregard something just associate it with a conspiracy and a totally different from topic and that news will become a conspiracy it self. I know these tricks very well. You tried an old school approach. Most of comments here are from typical text book of USA. I would like you to comeup with something new to disregard this news. It will be good to learn.


----------



## graphican

This virus has a delayed reaction of exact 2 weeks and that is strange phenomenon. How many diseases are out there that exhibit hiding this long, spread through contact and cause deaths?

I would rather ask:

do humans have technology and knowledge to create a virus?
If answer is yes then, will a country attack their friends with this virus or their enemies? If answer is enemies then the next question,
which enemy of chica has capacity to make and spread such a virus?


----------



## onebyone

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1182523.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

T|/|T said:


> Why is internet censored? Anyone criticising govt is silenced. The govt have a strong control. That does not mean chinese ppl are unaware.


Internet needs to be censored, it's more and more like real life now, in real life you need police to maintain law and order, internent is being increasingly used doing devil's job, fraudulence, rumor mongering, hatred spreading, communal violence instigation... sooner or later, all countries will take measures of various degrees to censor the internet.
You really don't know the Chinese internet and social media, blaming and making fun of the government is a national pastime on the Chinese social media. We Chinese people are full aware of what's going on in China and outside China more than most nations in the world, including Americans, who don't know much about outside world.
Chinese do more critical thinking and analysis when digesting information
*Chinese students better at spotting fake news – Pisa*
*




*
https://www.tes.com/news/chinese-students-better-spotting-fake-news-pisa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morpheus

People who think USA media is unbiased and not in controlled need to watch this


----------



## Beidou2020

I believe the US death toll from COVID-19 is the highest in the world. Higher than in China. US has been underreporting COVID-19 deaths by masking them as influenza deaths. They have thousands infected with COVID-19 that they don’t want the public to know. This is why they aren’t testing people because the true COVID-19 infected figure will be gruesome. US is looking like a failed state more than a superpower. Their economy is collapsing to make matters worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

BHarwana said:


> The origin of virus is not China and Iranians are also pointing fingers at USA. USA might be the first country where the out break started.
> 
> You want me to post Iranians statement as well. Not everyone is liar.



well , Iran was hit with two kind of Corona virus simoustlensly ... some source after extensive research we could identify the first one brought by Saudi national chinese wife from china which are currently under Quarantine in KSA , but second one suddenly apeared in diffrent citis .... and look like the virus is far more aggressive on Iranians due the genetical issues , so this is like the designed to attack people witch had some of Iranic genetic pool ... which mean Turkey , Pakistan , Iraq are in great danger too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Someone somewhere seems to have done a Biological attack. To bring about big changes in the world.


----------



## CIA Mole

I want to get tested but I can’t because not available


----------



## eldamar

Not just a consipracy theory anymore. This time round, it's an official statement from Chinese Foreign Ministry:



*US military may have brought coronavirus to Wuhan, says China in war of words with US*

_BEIJING (REUTERS) - A spokesman for China's Foreign Ministry suggested on Thursday (March 12) that the US military might have brought the coronavirus to the Chinese city of Wuhan, which has been hardest hit by the outbreak, doubling down on a war of words with Washington.

China has taken great offence at comments by US officials accusing it of being slow to react to the virus, first detected in Wuhan late last year, and of not being sufficiently transparent.

On Wednesday, US National Security Adviser Robert O'Brien said the speed of China's reaction to the emergence of the coronavirus had probably cost the world two months when it could have been preparing for the outbreak.

In a strongly worded tweet, written in English on his verified Twitter account, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said it was the United States that lacked transparency.

"When did patient zero begin in US? How many people are infected? What are the names of the hospitals? It might be US army who brought the epidemic to Wuhan. Be transparent! Make public your data! US owe us an explanation!" Zhao wrote.

Zhao, an avid and often combative Twitter user, did not offer any evidence for his suggestion that the US military might be to blame for the outbreak in China.

Earlier on Thursday, his fellow ministry spokesman Geng Shuang criticised US officials for "immoral and irresponsible" comments that blamed Beijing's response to the coronavirus for worsening the global impact of the pandemic.

Asked about O'Brien's comments, Geng told a daily news briefing in Beijing that such remarks by US officials would not help US epidemic efforts.

China's efforts to slow the spread had bought the world time to prepare against the epidemic, he added.

"We wish that a few officials in the US would at this time concentrate their energy on responding to the virus and promoting cooperation, and not on shifting the blame to China."

FIRM MEASURES
The coronavirus emerged in December in Wuhan and surrounding Hubei province, where around two-thirds of global cases so far have been recorded. But in recent weeks the vast majority of new cases have been outside China.

The Chinese authorities credit firm measures they took in January and February, including a near total shutdown of Hubei, for preventing outbreaks in other Chinese cities on the scale of Wuhan and slowing the spread abroad.

The administration of US President Donald Trump has pointed to a decision to limit air travel from China at the end of January to fend off criticism that it responded too slowly to the disease. Critics say Trump played down the disease in public and the federal government was slow to roll out tests.

"Unfortunately, rather than using best practices, this outbreak in Wuhan was covered up," Trump's national security advisor O'Brien said during a think-tank appearance on Wednesday.

"It probably cost the world community two months to respond," during which "we could have dramatically curtailed what happened both in China and what's now happening across the world", he said.

More than 119,100 people have been infected by the novel coronavirus across the world and 4,298 have died, the vast majority in China, according to a Reuters tally. The United States has 975 cases and 30 people have died.

"We have done a good job responding to it but ... the way that this started out in China, and the way it was handled from the outset, was not right," said O'Brien._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## eldamar

when money is concerned, the beans r finally let out of the bag:


*Under Questioning, CDC Director Agrees To Provide Free Testing for COVID-19, Regardless Of Insurance*
*While testifying before Congress, CDC chief Dr. Robert Redfield confirmed his agency will pay for COVID-19 testing on people without insurance.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238111898828066823

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Conspiracy theory, and nothing more.

The covid 19 virus originates from china, stop trying to blame everything on the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

LOL what a misleading title, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman is pulling this out of his a$$ on twitter, It's not official, He's doing this to promote conspiracy theory. It would be official if Xi Jinping goes on TV and tells the world that we have evidence that shows the SARS-CoV-2 virus originated from US not China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

eldarlmari said:


> when money is concerned, the beans r finally let out of the bag:
> 
> 
> *Under Questioning, CDC Director Agrees To Provide Free Testing for COVID-19, Regardless Of Insurance*
> *While testifying before Congress, CDC chief Dr. Robert Redfield confirmed his agency will pay for COVID-19 testing on people without insurance.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238111898828066823



What have we learnt so far?

China is amazing in propaganda internally with Demigod Xi lording over the sheeple of China. But suck big time and amateurish when doing propaganda outside China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

This type of wild and self serving propaganda would be expected from North Korea, not China!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atan651

I've no doubt about it. The US will resort to all means to destroy China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

America used Atomic Bomb , Drones , FATF , sanctions e.t.c so may be China is right .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

Cthulhu said:


> LOL what a misleading title, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman is pulling this out of his a$$ on twitter, It's not official, He's doing this to promote conspiracy theory. It would be official if Xi Jinping goes on TV and tells the world that we have evidence that shows the SARS-CoV-2 virus originated from US not China.


Your statement is ridiculous. He's the deputy director of the Foreign Ministry.

Also the 'official' point is not about whether the virus did originate from the US or not- it's about the Chinese stance that the virus may have originated there.

If Its a conspiracy theory, the Americans won't be summoning the Chinese ambassador for a meeting over it , n I douBT that the US government would be so stupid as u to summon the ambassador over every conspiracy theory on the internet



Mace said:


> What have we learnt so far?
> 
> China is amazing in propaganda internally with Demigod Xi lording over the sheeple of China. But suck big time and amateurish when doing propaganda outside China.


What I have learned is the Chinese r pushing back american propaganda on the Western-centric internet this time round.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mace

eldarlmari said:


> Your statement is ridiculous. He's the deputy directors of the Foreign Ministry.
> 
> Also the 'official' point is not about whether the virus did originate from the US or not- it's about the Chinese stance that the virus may have originated there.
> 
> If Its a conspiracy theory, the Americans won't be summoning the Chinese ambassador for a meeting over it , n I douBT that the US government would be so stupid as u to summon the ambassador over every conspiracy theory on the internet
> 
> 
> What I have learned is the Chinese r pushing back american propaganda on the Western-centric internet this time round.



Sorry man. I don’t see any supporting hard proof from foreign ministry to back up it’s claim. 

You do realise this is not the first time pandemic category disease has emanated from China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

TruthSeeker said:


> *First Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus in the United States*
> List of authors.
> 
> Michelle L. Holshue, M.P.H.,
> Chas DeBolt, M.P.H.,
> Scott Lindquist, M.D.,
> Kathy H. Lofy, M.D.,
> John Wiesman, Dr.P.H.,
> Hollianne Bruce, M.P.H.,
> Christopher Spitters, M.D.,
> Keith Ericson, P.A.-C.,
> Sara Wilkerson, M.N.,
> Ahmet Tural, M.D.,
> George Diaz, M.D.,
> Amanda Cohn, M.D.,
> for the Washington State 2019-nCoV Case Investigation Team*
> *Summary*
> An outbreak of novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) that began in Wuhan, China, has spread rapidly, with cases now confirmed in multiple countries. We report the first case of 2019-nCoV infection confirmed in the United States and describe the identification, diagnosis, clinical course, and management of the case, including the patient’s initial mild symptoms at presentation with progression to pneumonia on day 9 of illness. This case highlights the importance of close coordination between clinicians and public health authorities at the local, state, and federal levels, as well as the need for rapid dissemination of clinical information related to the care of patients with this emerging infection.
> 
> On December 31, 2019, China reported a cluster of cases of pneumonia in people associated with the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in Wuhan, Hubei Province.1 On January 7, 2020, Chinese health authorities confirmed that this cluster was associated with a novel coronavirus, 2019-nCoV.2Although cases were originally reported to be associated with exposure to the seafood market in Wuhan, current epidemiologic data indicate that person-to-person transmission of 2019-nCoV is occurring.3-6 As of January 30, 2020, a total of 9976 cases had been reported in at least 21 countries,7 including the first confirmed case of 2019-nCoV infection in the United States, reported on January 20, 2020. Investigations are under way worldwide to better understand transmission dynamics and the spectrum of clinical illness. This report describes the epidemiologic and clinical features of the first case of 2019-nCoV infection confirmed in the United States.
> 
> *Case Report*
> *On January 19, 2020, a 35-year-old man presented to an urgent care clinic in Snohomish County, Washington, with a 4-day history of cough and subjective fever. On checking into the clinic, the patient put on a mask in the waiting room. After waiting approximately 20 minutes, he was taken into an examination room and underwent evaluation by a provider. He disclosed that he had returned to Washington State on January 15 after traveling to visit family in Wuhan, China. The patient stated that he had seen a health alert from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) about the novel coronavirus outbreak in China and, because of his symptoms and recent travel, decided to see a health care provider.*
> 
> Figure 1.Posteroanterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 19, 2020 (Illness Day 4).
> Apart from a history of hypertriglyceridemia, the patient was an otherwise healthy nonsmoker. The physical examination revealed a body temperature of 37.2°C, blood pressure of 134/87 mm Hg, pulse of 110 beats per minute, respiratory rate of 16 breaths per minute, and oxygen saturation of 96% while the patient was breathing ambient air. Lung auscultation revealed rhonchi, and chest radiography was performed, which was reported as showing no abnormalities (Figure 1). A rapid nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) for influenza A and B was negative. A nasopharyngeal swab specimen was obtained and sent for detection of viral respiratory pathogens by NAAT; this was reported back within 48 hours as negative for all pathogens tested, including influenza A and B, parainfluenza, respiratory syncytial virus, rhinovirus, adenovirus, and four common coronavirus strains known to cause illness in humans (HKU1, NL63, 229E, and OC43).
> 
> Given the patient’s travel history, the local and state health departments were immediately notified. Together with the urgent care clinician, the Washington Department of Health notified the CDC Emergency Operations Center. Although the patient reported that he had not spent time at the Huanan seafood market and reported no known contact with ill persons during his travel to China, CDC staff concurred with the need to test the patient for 2019-nCoV on the basis of current CDC “persons under investigation” case definitions.8 Specimens were collected in accordance with CDC guidance and included serum and nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swab specimens. After specimen collection, the patient was discharged to home isolation with active monitoring by the local health department.
> 
> On January 20, 2020, the CDC confirmed that the patient’s nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs tested positive for 2019-nCoV by real-time reverse-transcriptase–polymerase-chain-reaction (rRT-PCR) assay. In coordination with CDC subject-matter experts, state and local health officials, emergency medical services, and hospital leadership and staff, the patient was admitted to an airborne-isolation unit at Providence Regional Medical Center for clinical observation, with health care workers following CDC recommendations for contact, droplet, and airborne precautions with eye protection.9
> 
> On admission, the patient reported persistent dry cough and a 2-day history of nausea and vomiting; he reported that he had no shortness of breath or chest pain. Vital signs were within normal ranges. On physical examination, the patient was found to have dry mucous membranes. The remainder of the examination was generally unremarkable. After admission, the patient received supportive care, including 2 liters of normal saline and ondansetron for nausea.
> 
> Figure 2.Symptoms and Maximum Body Temperatures According to Day of Illness and Day of Hospitalization, January 16 to January 30, 2020.
> On days 2 through 5 of hospitalization (days 6 through 9 of illness), the patient’s vital signs remained largely stable, apart from the development of intermittent fevers accompanied by periods of tachycardia (Figure 2). The patient continued to report a nonproductive cough and appeared fatigued. On the afternoon of hospital day 2, the patient passed a loose bowel movement and reported abdominal discomfort. A second episode of loose stool was reported overnight; a sample of this stool was collected for rRT-PCR testing, along with additional respiratory specimens (nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal) and serum. The stool and both respiratory specimens later tested positive by rRT-PCR for 2019-nCoV, whereas the serum remained negative.
> 
> Treatment during this time was largely supportive. For symptom management, the patient received, as needed, antipyretic therapy consisting of 650 mg of acetaminophen every 4 hours and 600 mg of ibuprofen every 6 hours. He also received 600 mg of guaifenesin for his continued cough and approximately 6 liters of normal saline over the first 6 days of hospitalization.
> 
> Table 1.Clinical Laboratory Results.
> The nature of the patient isolation unit permitted only point-of-care laboratory testing initially; complete blood counts and serum chemical studies were available starting on hospital day 3. Laboratory results on hospital days 3 and 5 (illness days 7 and 9) reflected leukopenia, mild thrombocytopenia, and elevated levels of creatine kinase (Table 1). In addition, there were alterations in hepatic function measures: levels of alkaline phosphatase (68 U per liter), alanine aminotransferase (105 U per liter), aspartate aminotransferase (77 U per liter), and lactate dehydrogenase (465 U per liter) were all elevated on day 5 of hospitalization. Given the patient’s recurrent fevers, blood cultures were obtained on day 4; these have shown no growth to date.
> 
> Figure 3.Posteroanterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 22, 2020 (Illness Day 7, Hospital Day 3).Figure 4.Posteroanterior Chest Radiograph, January 24, 2020 (Illness Day 9, Hospital Day 5).
> A chest radiograph taken on hospital day 3 (illness day 7) was reported as showing no evidence of infiltrates or abnormalities (Figure 3). However, a second chest radiograph from the night of hospital day 5 (illness day 9) showed evidence of pneumonia in the lower lobe of the left lung (Figure 4). These radiographic findings coincided with a change in respiratory status starting on the evening of hospital day 5, when the patient’s oxygen saturation values as measured by pulse oximetry dropped to as low as 90% while he was breathing ambient air. On day 6, the patient was started on supplemental oxygen, delivered by nasal cannula at 2 liters per minute. Given the changing clinical presentation and concern about hospital-acquired pneumonia, treatment with vancomycin (a 1750-mg loading dose followed by 1 g administered intravenously every 8 hours) and cefepime (administered intravenously every 8 hours) was initiated.
> 
> Figure 5.Anteroposterior and Lateral Chest Radiographs, January 26, 2020 (Illness Day 10, Hospital Day 6).
> On hospital day 6 (illness day 10), a fourth chest radiograph showed basilar streaky opacities in both lungs, a finding consistent with atypical pneumonia (Figure 5), and rales were noted in both lungs on auscultation. Given the radiographic findings, the decision to administer oxygen supplementation, the patient’s ongoing fevers, the persistent positive 2019-nCoV RNA at multiple sites, and published reports of the development of severe pneumonia3,4 at a period consistent with the development of radiographic pneumonia in this patient, clinicians pursued compassionate use of an investigational antiviral therapy. Treatment with intravenous remdesivir (a novel nucleotide analogue prodrug in development10,11) was initiated on the evening of day 7, and no adverse events were observed in association with the infusion. Vancomycin was discontinued on the evening of day 7, and cefepime was discontinued on the following day, after serial negative procalcitonin levels and negative nasal PCR testing for methicillin-resistant _Staphylococcus aureus_.
> 
> On hospital day 8 (illness day 12), the patient’s clinical condition improved. Supplemental oxygen was discontinued, and his oxygen saturation values improved to 94 to 96% while he was breathing ambient air. The previous bilateral lower-lobe rales were no longer present. His appetite improved, and he was asymptomatic aside from intermittent dry cough and rhinorrhea. As of January 30, 2020, the patient remains hospitalized. He is afebrile, and all symptoms have resolved with the exception of his cough, which is decreasing in severity.
> 
> *Methods*
> *SPECIMEN COLLECTION*
> Clinical specimens for 2019-nCoV diagnostic testing were obtained in accordance with CDC guidelines.12 Nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swab specimens were collected with synthetic fiber swabs; each swab was inserted into a separate sterile tube containing 2 to 3 ml of viral transport medium. Serum was collected in a serum separator tube and then centrifuged in accordance with CDC guidelines. The urine and stool specimens were each collected in sterile specimen containers. Specimens were stored between 2°C and 8°C until ready for shipment to the CDC. Specimens for repeat 2019-nCoV testing were collected on illness days 7, 11, and 12 and included nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs, serum, and urine and stool samples.
> 
> *DIAGNOSTIC TESTING FOR 2019-NCOV*
> Clinical specimens were tested with an rRT-PCR assay that was developed from the publicly released virus sequence. Similar to previous diagnostic assays for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV), it has three nucleocapsid gene targets and a positive control target. A description of this assay13 and sequence information for the rRT-PCR panel primers and probes14 are available on the CDC Laboratory Information website for 2019-nCoV.15
> 
> *GENETIC SEQUENCING*
> On January 7, 2020, Chinese researchers shared the full genetic sequence of 2019-nCoV through the National Institutes of Health GenBank database16 and the Global Initiative on Sharing All Influenza Data (GISAID)17 database; a report about the isolation of 2019-nCoV was later published.18 Nucleic acid was extracted from rRT-PCR–positive specimens (oropharyngeal and nasopharyngeal) and used for whole-genome sequencing on both Sanger and next-generation sequencing platforms (Illumina and MinIon). Sequence assembly was completed with the use of Sequencher software, version 5.4.6 (Sanger); minimap software, version 2.17 (MinIon); and freebayes software, version 1.3.1 (MiSeq). Complete genomes were compared with the available 2019-nCoV reference sequence (GenBank accession number NC_045512.2).
> 
> *Results*
> *SPECIMEN TESTING FOR 2019-NCOV*
> Table 2.Results of Real-Time Reverse-Transcriptase–Polymerase-Chain-Reaction Testing for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> The initial respiratory specimens (nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal swabs) obtained from this patient on day 4 of his illness were positive for 2019-nCoV (Table 2). The low cycle threshold (Ct) values (18 to 20 in nasopharyngeal specimens and 21 to 22 in oropharyngeal specimens) on illness day 4 suggest high levels of virus in these specimens, despite the patient’s initial mild symptom presentation. Both upper respiratory specimens obtained on illness day 7 remained positive for 2019-nCoV, including persistent high levels in a nasopharyngeal swab specimen (Ct values, 23 to 24). Stool obtained on illness day 7 was also positive for 2019-nCoV (Ct values, 36 to 38). Serum specimens for both collection dates were negative for 2019-nCoV. Nasopharyngeal and oropharyngeal specimens obtained on illness days 11 and 12 showed a trend toward decreasing levels of virus. The oropharyngeal specimen tested negative for 2019-nCoV on illness day 12. The rRT-PCR results for serum obtained on these dates are still pending.
> 
> *GENETIC SEQUENCING*
> The full genome sequences from oropharyngeal and nasopharyngeal specimens were identical to one another and were nearly identical to other available 2019-nCoV sequences. There were only 3 nucleotides and 1 amino acid that differed at open reading frame 8 between this patient’s virus and the 2019-nCoV reference sequence (NC_045512.2). The sequence is available through GenBank (accession number MN985325).16
> 
> *DISCUSSION*
> Our report of the first confirmed case of 2019-nCoV in the United States illustrates several aspects of this emerging outbreak that are not yet fully understood, including transmission dynamics and the full spectrum of clinical illness. Our case patient had traveled to Wuhan, China, but reported that he had not visited the wholesale seafood market or health care facilities or had any sick contacts during his stay in Wuhan. Although the source of his 2019-nCoV infection is unknown, evidence of person-to-person transmission has been published. Through January 30, 2020, no secondary cases of 2019-nCoV related to this case have been identified, but monitoring of close contacts continues.19
> 
> Detection of 2019-nCoV RNA in specimens from the upper respiratory tract with low Ct values on day 4 and day 7 of illness is suggestive of high viral loads and potential for transmissibility. It is notable that we also detected 2019-nCoV RNA in a stool specimen collected on day 7 of the patient’s illness. Although serum specimens from our case patient were repeatedly negative for 2019-nCoV, viral RNA has been detected in blood in severely ill patients in China.4 However, extrapulmonary detection of viral RNA does not necessarily mean that infectious virus is present, and the clinical significance of the detection of viral RNA outside the respiratory tract is unknown at this time.
> 
> Currently, our understanding of the clinical spectrum of 2019-nCoV infection is very limited. Complications such as severe pneumonia, respiratory failure, acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS), and cardiac injury, including fatal outcomes, have been reported in China.4,18,20 However, it is important to note that these cases were identified on the basis of their pneumonia diagnosis and thus may bias reporting toward more severe outcomes.
> 
> Our case patient initially presented with mild cough and low-grade intermittent fevers, without evidence of pneumonia on chest radiography on day 4 of his illness, before having progression to pneumonia by illness day 9. These nonspecific signs and symptoms of mild illness early in the clinical course of 2019-nCoV infection may be indistinguishable clinically from many other common infectious diseases, particularly during the winter respiratory virus season. In addition, the timing of our case patient’s progression to pneumonia on day 9 of illness is consistent with later onset of dyspnea (at a median of 8 days from onset) reported in a recent publication.4 Although a decision to administer remdesivir for compassionate use was based on the case patient’s worsening clinical status, randomized controlled trials are needed to determine the safety and efficacy of remdesivir and any other investigational agents for treatment of patients with 2019-nCoV infection.
> 
> We report the clinical features of the first reported patient with 2019-nCoV infection in the United States. Key aspects of this case included the decision made by the patient to seek medical attention after reading public health warnings about the outbreak; recognition of the patient’s recent travel history to Wuhan by local providers, with subsequent coordination among local, state, and federal public health officials; and identification of possible 2019-nCoV infection, which allowed for prompt isolation of the patient and subsequent laboratory confirmation of 2019-nCoV, as well as for admission of the patient for further evaluation and management. This case report highlights the importance of clinicians eliciting a recent history of travel or exposure to sick contacts in any patient presenting for medical care with acute illness symptoms, in order to ensure appropriate identification and prompt isolation of patients who may be at risk for 2019-nCoV infection and to help reduce further transmission. Finally, this report highlights the need to determine the full spectrum and natural history of clinical disease, pathogenesis, and duration of viral shedding associated with 2019-nCoV infection to inform clinical management and public health decision making.
> 
> Disclosure forms provided by the authors are available with the full text of this article at NEJM.org.
> 
> The findings and conclusions in this report are those of the authors and do not necessarily represent the official position of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> This article was published on January 31, 2020, at NEJM.org.
> 
> We thank the patient; the nurses and clinical staff who are providing care for the patient; staff at the local and state health departments; staff at the Washington State Department of Health Public Health Laboratories and at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Division of Viral Disease Laboratory; CDC staff at the Emergency Operations Center; and members of the 2019-nCoV response teams at the local, state, and national levels.
> 
> *Author Affiliations*
> From the Epidemic Intelligence Service (M.L.H.), the National Center for Immunizations and Respiratory Diseases (A.C., L.F., A.P.), the Division of Viral Diseases (S.I.G., L.K., S.T., X.L., S. Lindstrom, M.A.P., W.C.W., H.M.B.), the Influenza Division (T.M.U.), and the Division of Preparedness and Emerging Infections (S.K.P.), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta; and the Washington State Department of Health, Shoreline (M.L.H., C.D., S. Lindquist, K.H.L., J.W.), Snohomish Health District (H.B., C.S.), Providence Medical Group (K.E.), and Providence Regional Medical Center (S.W., A.T., G.D.), Everett, and Department of Medicine, University of Washington School of Medicine, Seattle (C.S.) — all in Washington.
> 
> Address reprint requests to Ms. Holshue at the Washington State Department of Health Public Health Laboratories, 1610 NE 150th St., Shoreline, WA 98155, or at michelle.holshue@doh.wa.gov.
> 
> A full list of the members of the Washington State 2019-nCoV Case Investigation Team is provided in the Supplementary Appendix, available at NEJM.org.
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191


What has this text wall got to do with the topic at hand?



Mace said:


> Sorry man. I don’t see any supporting hard proof from foreign ministry to back up it’s claim.
> 
> You do realise this is not the first time pandemic category disease has emanated from China



The point is is that's their stance, not whether they have evidence that the virus indeed originated from the US.

U r free to disagree with their stance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShaikhKamal

The Coronavirus started in Tuvalu and then was transmitted to Wuhan China !!
The above statement is just to make the point that some other country can be accused when China is clearly the source of the virus. Propaganda and fake news will not wash the truth that the Wuhan Labs are the source of the virus that escaped due to the negligence of the Chinese scientists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

eldarlmari said:


> What has this text wall got to do with the topic at hand?


 The "text wall" is the most credible scientific information available about the USA patient zero who is directly attributable to a Wuhan origin. The Chinese patient zero is not know to the outside world because China does not now, and may never, offer such scientific documents as the above "text wall" about the first Chinese patient. Still, it is widely reported in Chinese media that Chinese patient zero presented in Wuhan in mid-November, 2019. Most likely origin of the virus is animal to human transfer in Wuhan or it escaped from the Wuhan National Biosafety Laboratory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.


----------



## Piotr

eldarlmari said:


> Not just a consipracy theory anymore. This time round, it's an official statement from Chinese Foreign Ministry:
> 
> 
> 
> *US military may have brought coronavirus to Wuhan, says China in war of words with US*
> 
> _BEIJING (REUTERS) - A spokesman for China's Foreign Ministry suggested on Thursday (March 12) that the US military might have brought the coronavirus to the Chinese city of Wuhan, which has been hardest hit by the outbreak, doubling down on a war of words with Washington.
> 
> China has taken great offence at comments by US officials accusing it of being slow to react to the virus, first detected in Wuhan late last year, and of not being sufficiently transparent.
> 
> On Wednesday, US National Security Adviser Robert O'Brien said the speed of China's reaction to the emergence of the coronavirus had probably cost the world two months when it could have been preparing for the outbreak.
> 
> In a strongly worded tweet, written in English on his verified Twitter account, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian said it was the United States that lacked transparency.
> 
> "When did patient zero begin in US? How many people are infected? What are the names of the hospitals? It might be US army who brought the epidemic to Wuhan. Be transparent! Make public your data! US owe us an explanation!" Zhao wrote.
> 
> Zhao, an avid and often combative Twitter user, did not offer any evidence for his suggestion that the US military might be to blame for the outbreak in China.
> 
> Earlier on Thursday, his fellow ministry spokesman Geng Shuang criticised US officials for "immoral and irresponsible" comments that blamed Beijing's response to the coronavirus for worsening the global impact of the pandemic.
> 
> Asked about O'Brien's comments, Geng told a daily news briefing in Beijing that such remarks by US officials would not help US epidemic efforts.
> 
> China's efforts to slow the spread had bought the world time to prepare against the epidemic, he added.
> 
> "We wish that a few officials in the US would at this time concentrate their energy on responding to the virus and promoting cooperation, and not on shifting the blame to China."
> 
> FIRM MEASURES
> The coronavirus emerged in December in Wuhan and surrounding Hubei province, where around two-thirds of global cases so far have been recorded. But in recent weeks the vast majority of new cases have been outside China.
> 
> The Chinese authorities credit firm measures they took in January and February, including a near total shutdown of Hubei, for preventing outbreaks in other Chinese cities on the scale of Wuhan and slowing the spread abroad.
> 
> The administration of US President Donald Trump has pointed to a decision to limit air travel from China at the end of January to fend off criticism that it responded too slowly to the disease. Critics say Trump played down the disease in public and the federal government was slow to roll out tests.
> 
> "Unfortunately, rather than using best practices, this outbreak in Wuhan was covered up," Trump's national security advisor O'Brien said during a think-tank appearance on Wednesday.
> 
> "It probably cost the world community two months to respond," during which "we could have dramatically curtailed what happened both in China and what's now happening across the world", he said.
> 
> More than 119,100 people have been infected by the novel coronavirus across the world and 4,298 have died, the vast majority in China, according to a Reuters tally. The United States has 975 cases and 30 people have died.
> 
> "We have done a good job responding to it but ... the way that this started out in China, and the way it was handled from the outset, was not right," said O'Brien._




"Just imagine that back in the 1970s or 80s you had claimed that the Crypto was a CIA front. You’d have been dismissed as a ‘crank conspiracy theorist, ’and/or ‘totally paranoid‘ by the gatekeepers of that time. But the rumours were true. Once again a ‘conspiracy theory’ has turned out to be not as barmy as once depicted. Truth again proved to be stranger than fiction."
https://www.rt.com/op-ed/480735-crypto-cia-spy-op-huawei/

It's highly likely that US empire created coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Piotr said:


> "Just imagine that back in the 1970s or 80s you had claimed that the Crypto was a CIA front. You’d have been dismissed as a ‘crank conspiracy theorist, ’and/or ‘totally paranoid‘ by the gatekeepers of that time. But the rumours were true. Once again a ‘conspiracy theory’ has turned out to be not as barmy as once depicted. Truth again proved to be stranger than fiction."
> https://www.rt.com/op-ed/480735-crypto-cia-spy-op-huawei/
> 
> It's highly likely that US empire created coronavirus.



US criminals thought they could destroy China with the coronavirus but it backfired spectacularly and it’s now destroying the US and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

Beidou2020 said:


> US criminals thought they could destroy China with the coronavirus but it backfired spectacularly and it’s now destroying the US and Europe.



US terrorists have long history of using biological weapons. They gave smallpox infected blankets to Native Americans to kill them. US terrorists also killed bisons to starve Native Americans. US regime also used other means to kill civilians around the world. US empire used nuclear weapons to kill civilians in Japan and depleted uranium to kill civilians in Iraq.
US terrorists stopped publicly burning people alive only in 1940s when Japanese newspapers wrote about this happening in the so called USA.
Be wary and stay strong China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

ShaikhKamal said:


> The Coronavirus started in Tuvalu and then was transmitted to Wuhan China !!
> The above statement is just to make the point that some other country can be accused when China is clearly the source of the virus. Propaganda and fake news will not wash the truth that the Wuhan Labs are the source of the virus that escaped due to the negligence of the Chinese scientists.


Let's wait and see. Agent orange, does it ring a bell? The tuskergee experiment? China is just saying we don't know the origin of the virus, but it exploded in Wuhan. Could the US plant a virus and infect some weird animal? Who knows? Then blame the chinks for eating weird shit?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

Mace said:


> Sorry man. I don’t see any supporting hard proof from foreign ministry to back up it’s claim.
> 
> You do realise this is not the first time pandemic category disease has emanated from China


There is hard proof, you missed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H. Dawary

BHarwana said:


> No my friend you have not offended me. It is an old trick if you want to disregard something just associate it with a conspiracy and a totally different from topic and that news will become a conspiracy it self. I know these tricks very well. You tried an old school approach. Most of comments here are from typical text book of USA. I would like you to comeup with something new to disregard this news. It will be good to learn.



Give me EVIDENCE my brother, E.V.I.D.E.N.C.E. ...Take 9/11 for example; Architects explained that it was impossible for buildings to fall at a freefall speed just because it was hit by a plane, and that the alleged plane highjackers were still alive, and so much more besides this. That story was a plausible conspiracy theory, *this is not*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

BHarwana said:


> It is not spreading back to USA. It was always there in USA. They never disclosed it.



Not logical. Remember 3000 people died in Wuhan in a single month under heavy quarantine. If the virus was here and spread out across the country millions would be dead by now. That’s not something people aren’t going to notice. Unless Chinese people are ridiculously fragile compared to the US...but we can see in Italy after 1000 dead in just two weeks that is not the case.

If the virus has been here for years we’d easily have 100,000+ a month dying. Not exactly something easily hidden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

TruthSeeker said:


> The "text wall" is the most credible scientific information available about the USA patient zero who is directly attributable to a Wuhan origin. The Chinese patient zero is not know to the outside world because China does not now, and may never, offer such scientific documents as the above "text wall" about the first Chinese patient. Still, it is widely reported in Chinese media that Chinese patient zero presented in Wuhan in mid-November, 2019. Most likely origin of the virus is animal to human transfer in Wuhan or it escaped from the Wuhan National Biosafety Laboratory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.


That irrelevant textwall of yours only studied what is supposedly the first reported patient on US soil who have been to china. What has it got to do with the topic at hand, which is that the US brought the 'wuhan virus' to wuhan in the first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not logical. Remember 3000 people died in Wuhan in a single month under heavy quarantine. If the virus was here and spread out across the country millions would be dead by now. That’s not something people aren’t going to notice. Unless Chinese people are ridiculously fragile compared to the US...but we can see in Italy after 1000 dead in just two weeks that is not the case.
> 
> If the virus has been here for years we’d easily have 100,000+ a month dying. Not exactly something easily hidden.


Because US has the first and second generation of corona virus, which is not fast spread yet. The one brought to China was third generation right before China New Year. And China New Year has the largest population mobility in the world, Wuhan is in the center of the mobility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

viva_zhao said:


> Because US has the first and second generation of corona virus, which is not fast spread yet. The one brought to China was third generation right before China New Year. And China New Year has the largest population mobility in the world, Wuhan is in the center of the mobility.



Funny how the only person with the third gen in the US ended up in China. Great logic there!

Let me show you something.
One person in the US with 3rd gen ends up killing 3000 Chinese in one month (February) in a heavily *quarantined* area.

100 of his friends who stayed in the US with 3rd gen would kill (100x3000) 300,000+ people in one month (February) in an *unquarantined* area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Hakim Dawary said:


> Give me EVIDENCE my brother, E.V.I.D.E.N.C.E. ...Take 9/11 for example; Architects explained that it was impossible for buildings to 6 fall at a freefall speed just because it was hit by a plane, and that the alleged plane highjackers were still alive, and so much more besides this. That story was a plausible conspiracy theory, *this is not*!



Okay see again you are try to associate the conspiracies of 9/11 with this situation. My friend I know what you are trying to do. The evidence is clear and open. USA suddenly got a out break knowing that virus was already spreading around the world. Data has been made confidential by USA why? Read the whole thread not just comments which say USA is good but other side as well. There is good enough evidence if you want to believe it. 


Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not logical. Remember 3000 people died in Wuhan in a single month under heavy quarantine. If the virus was here and spread out across the country millions would be dead by now. That’s not something people aren’t going to notice. Unless Chinese people are ridiculously fragile compared to the US...but we can see in Italy after 1000 dead in just two weeks that is not the case.
> 
> If the virus has been here for years we’d easily have 100,000+ a month dying. Not exactly something easily hidden.



Look you want to defend USA I get it but the issue is if USA is the source and what ever we do to stop the virus around the world we will fail cause it was not a human to human transfer orignaly but original source was an animal and if that animal is not identified the virus will keep on spreading in USA and rest of the world. So spread the word to save humanity and not USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Funny how the only person with the third gen in the US ended up in China. Great logic there!
> 
> Let me show you something.
> One person in the US with 3rd gen ends up killing 3000 Chinese in one month in a heavily quarantined area.
> 
> 100 of his friends who stayed in the US with 3rd gen would kill (100x3000) 300,000+ people in one month in an unquarantined area.


I am not saying one person, dude. You said it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

viva_zhao said:


> I am not saying one person, dude. You said it.



Lol! Ok, we’ll do that math again!

300 3rd gen people from the US landed in Wuhan in a super wide bodied jet plane and these people eventually killed 3000 people in February.

Each one ended up (3000/300) = 10 people each.

Luckily for China not all the 3rd gen people in the US were on that plane. We actually had much more. Infact there were 30,000 more!!

Unfortunately those people who did not get on that plane killed (30,000*10) 300,000 people in the US in February.

Get it!l?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H. Dawary

BHarwana said:


> Okay see again you are try to associate the conspiracies of 9/11 with this situation. My friend I know what you are trying to do. The evidence is clear and open. USA suddenly got a out break knowing that virus was already spreading around the world. Data has been made confidential by USA why? Read the whole thread not just comments which say USA is good but other side as well. There is good enough evidence if you want to believe it..



My brother you know what I think is more worrisome... That you and others think USA is far more capable of than what USA is really capable of. Its as if I were a wily person, and people overestimated my wiliness more than my wile itself, my regular actions would make people think as if there were a deeper meaning behind it.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

One "masoomana" question.

HOW MANY CASES OF CORONA IN ISRAEL????????


I am willing to start taking bets that these Zionists will "miraculously" pull out the vaccine out of rabbit hat.

The desperation to bring their moshiach is reaching fever pitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Taimoor Khan said:


> One "masoomana" question.
> 
> HOW MANY CASES OF CORONA IN ISRAEL????????
> 
> 
> I am willing to start taking bets that these Zionists will "miraculously" pull out the vaccine out of rabbit hat.
> 
> The desperation to bring their moshiach is reaching fever pitch.


Most likely the Jews and their minions the US. The refugee immigrants like hamartia will defend their masters till death. Lol

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

viva_zhao said:


> There is hard proof, you missed it.


There is no hard evidence.


----------



## KAL-EL

Circle jerking has been taken to a new level around here lately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

COVID-19: Further Evidence that the Virus Originated






*US CDC Director Robert Redfield Admitted that Coronavirus Deaths Have Been Miscategorized as Flu.*

*The infections and deaths have been knowingly mis-categorised for months*, and the CDC ‘strongly’ recommended that hospitals not test for the virus except as a last resort.
It is not an accident that the US has no reliable tests.
They don’t want to test. Blame everything on the flu.







Ohio has 100,000 Coronavirus cases Top Health Official says
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

*US CDC Director Robert Redfield Admitted that Coronavirus Deaths Have Been Miscategorized as Flu*

Robert Redfield, CDC director, testifying to Congress, today admitted that virus deaths have been miscategorised as the flu.

He also stated that the standard practice has been to first test people for the flu and, if the test is positive, they stop there. They don’t test for the coronavirus.

So Japan and Taiwan were correct. Many of the US deaths attributed to the flu were actually from the coronavirus.

One Senator asked Redfield if post-mortems were performed to learn the cause of death, and he stated that such were done, and they revealed mis-diagnoses.




Global Times

✔@globaltimesnews

*CDC director Robert Redfield admitted some Americans who seemingly died from influenza were tested positive for novel #coronavirus in the posthumous diagnosis, during the House Oversight Committee Wednesday. #COVID19*

*

*
*2,732*
*1:32 PM - Mar 12, 2020*
*Twitter Ads info and privacy*

*2,234 people are talking about this*





The infections and deaths have been knowingly mis-categorised for months, and the CDC ‘strongly’ recommended that hospitals not test for the virus except as a last resort. It is not an accident that the US has no reliable tests. They don’t want to test. Blame everything on the flu.

And now all meetings and discussions on the virus are classified, and all public information must be first cleared through the White House.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

eldarlmari said:


> *US CDC Director Robert Redfield Admitted that Coronavirus Deaths Have Been Miscategorized as Flu*
> 
> Robert Redfield, CDC director, testifying to Congress, today admitted that virus deaths have been miscategorised as the flu.
> 
> He also stated that the standard practice has been to first test people for the flu and, if the test is positive, they stop there. They don’t test for the coronavirus.
> 
> So Japan and Taiwan were correct. Many of the US deaths attributed to the flu were actually from the coronavirus.
> 
> One Senator asked Redfield if post-mortems were performed to learn the cause of death, and he stated that such were done, and they revealed mis-diagnoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Times
> 
> ✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> *CDC director Robert Redfield admitted some Americans who seemingly died from influenza were tested positive for novel #coronavirus in the posthumous diagnosis, during the House Oversight Committee Wednesday. #COVID19*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *2,732*
> *1:32 PM - Mar 12, 2020*
> *Twitter Ads info and privacy*
> 
> *2,234 people are talking about this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infections and deaths have been knowingly mis-categorised for months, and the CDC ‘strongly’ recommended that hospitals not test for the virus except as a last resort. It is not an accident that the US has no reliable tests. They don’t want to test. Blame everything on the flu.
> 
> And now all meetings and discussions on the virus are classified, and all public information must be first cleared through the White House.



OH, US only country with 5 strains of Covid-19.


----------



## Oldman1

Please don't believe this bs from the guy who claims on twitter that the U.S. military MAY have brought the virus into China. This is the same guy whos says America is overreacting with banning flights from China to U.S. You saw what happened if we didn't. Same guy who claims based on the context of CDC that the virus has been around since last summer. Now we have China OVERREACTING on people coming from overseas eh?

https://twitter.com/zlj517/with_replies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

Oldman1 said:


> Please don't believe this bs from the guy who claims on twitter that the U.S. military MAY have brought the virus into China. This is the same guy whos says America is overreacting with banning flights from China to U.S. You saw what happened if we didn't. Same guy who claims based on the context of CDC that the virus has been around since last summer. Now we have China OVERREACTING on people coming from overseas eh?
> 
> https://twitter.com/zlj517/with_replies



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...0-sailors-let-off-ship-die-theodore-roosevelt

*US sailors will die unless coronavirus-hit aircraft carrier evacuated, captain warns*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

onebyone said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...0-sailors-let-off-ship-die-theodore-roosevelt
> 
> *US sailors will die unless coronavirus-hit aircraft carrier evacuated, captain warns*



Whats your point?


----------



## newb3e

onebyone said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...0-sailors-let-off-ship-die-theodore-roosevelt
> 
> *US sailors will die unless coronavirus-hit aircraft carrier evacuated, captain warns*


drop some bombs on the virus! beat it oranje wah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

F-22Raptor said:


> The origin is absolutely China.


provide evidence.

we know a US lab in Maryland is associated with the 1st breakout/infection in the US though..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

925boy said:


> provide evidence.
> 
> we know a US lab in Maryland is associated with the 1st breakout/infection in the US though..


Based on evidence of this guy?

https://twitter.com/zlj517?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## 925boy

Oldman1 said:


> Based on evidence of this guy?
> 
> https://twitter.com/zlj517?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


No a different article not written by a CHinese person. Apparently there is a petition on the White house website using Freedom of Info act to get the TRUTH from the US govt as to why the lab was shut down.

Something SKETCHY happened in that Maryland lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

925boy said:


> No a different article not written by a CHinese person. Apparently there is a petition on the White house website using Freedom of Info act to get the TRUTH from the US govt as to why the lab was shut down.
> 
> Something SKETCHY happened in that Maryland lab.



Think I remember that the lab shutdown because of violation of safety and rules. But no relation to release of the virus.


----------



## 925boy

Oldman1 said:


> Think I remember that the lab shutdown because of violation of safety and rules. But no relation to release of the virus.


There was a conference held Last October 2019 that either lthat lab's staff hosted or participated in, and shortly after that, the first virus case was reported in the US, then the lab shut down. My theory is that the US govt created/weaponized something biological that created coronavirus, but the leak out of the lab was unintentional imo. Until we get the full story on that lab, i cant believe we know the max realistic truth about it.



Oldman1 said:


> Think I remember that the lab shutdown because of violation of safety and rules. But no relation to release of the virus.


Sorry, but this is what you will receive from a govt like US govt that 1) has alot to hide and 2) has a history of lying- wikileaks? duh.

Dont be naive. US govt hasnt given us the full story yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

925boy said:


> There was a conference held Last October 2019 that either lthat lab's staff hosted or participated in, and shortly after that, the first virus case was reported in the US, then the lab shut down. My theory is that the US govt created/weaponized something biological that created coronavirus, but the leak out of the lab was unintentional imo. Until we get the full story on that lab, i cant believe we know the max realistic truth about it.
> 
> .



They shut down the lab in July. Not in October after a conference was held or a first virus case.

By Heather Mongilio hmongilio@newspost.com

*Heather Mongilio*

Aug 2, 2019



https://www.fredericknewspost.com/n...cle_767f3459-59c2-510f-9067-bb215db4396d.html

*Fort Detrick lab shut down after failed safety inspection; all research halted indefinitely*

All research at a Fort Detrick laboratory that handles high-level disease-causing material, such as Ebola, is on hold indefinitely after the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention found the organization failed to meet biosafety standards.

No infectious pathogens, or disease-causing material, have been found outside authorized areas at the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases.

The CDC inspected the military research institute in June and inspectors found several areas of concern in standard operating procedures, which are in place to protect workers in biosafety level 3 and 4 laboratories, spokeswoman Caree Vander Linden confirmed in an email Friday.


The CDC sent a cease and desist order in July.

After USAMRIID received the order from the CDC, its registration with the Federal Select Agent Program, which oversees disease-causing material use and possession, was suspended. That suspension effectively halted all biological select agents and toxin research at USAMRIID, Vander Linden said in her email.

The Federal Select Agent Program does not comment on whether a program such as USAMRIID is registered and cannot comment on action taken to enforce regulations, Kathryn Harben, a spokeswoman for the CDC, wrote in an email.

“As situations warrant, [Federal Select Agent Program] will take whatever appropriate action is necessary to resolve any departures from regulatory compliance in order to help ensure the safety and security of work with select agents and toxins,” Harben said in the email.

The suspension was due to multiple causes, including failure to follow local procedures and a lack of periodic recertification training for workers in the biocontainment laboratories, according to Vander Linden. The wastewater decontamination system also failed to meet standards set by the Federal Select Agent Program, Vander Linden said in a follow-up email.

“To maximize the safety of our employees, there are multiple layers of protective equipment and validated processes,” she said.

Vander Linden could not say when the laboratory would be able to continue research.

“USAMRIID will return to fully operational status upon meeting benchmark requirements for biosafety,” she said in an email. “We will resume operations when the Army and the CDC are satisfied that USAMRIID can safely and consistently meet all standards.”


USAMRIID has been working on modified biosafety level 3 procedures and a new decontamination system since flooding in May 2018. This “increased the operational complexity of bio-containment laboratory research activities within the Institute,” she said.

At the time of the cease and desist order, USAMRIID scientists were working with agents known to cause tularemia, also called deer fly or rabbit fever, the plague and Venezuelan equine encephalitis, all of which were worked on in a biosafety level 3 laboratory. Researchers were also working with the Ebola virus in a biosafety level 4 lab, Vander Linden said.

Of the pathogens, Ebola, bacteria Yersinia pestis (plague), and bacterium Francisella tularensis (tularemia) are on the list of the Health and Human Services select agents and toxins. The three are considered Tier 1 agents, which pose a severe public health and safety threat.

Venezuelan equine encephalitis also falls under the Federal Select Agent Program, according to the Code of Federal Regulations.

The military research institute is looking at each of its contracts to see what will be affected by the shutdown. USARMIID work outside the lab is not expected to be affected, including on Ebola, Vander Linden said.

“We are coordinating closely with the CDC to ensure that critical, ongoing studies within bio-containment laboratories are completed under appropriate oversight and that research animals will continue to be cared for in accordance with all regulations,” she said in an email. “Although much of USAMRIID’s research is currently on hold, the Institute will continue its critical clinical diagnostic mission and will still be able to provide medical and subject matter expertise as needed to support the response to an infectious disease threat or other contingency.”

According to the Code of Federal Regulations, which also lists required training, records and biosafety plans, Federal Select Agents Program registration can be suspended to protect public health and safety. It is not clear if this is why the USAMRIID registration was suspended.

The code also gives the Department of Health and Human Services, under which the CDC falls, the right to inspect any site and records, without prior notifications. Vander Linden said in the email that the CDC inspected USAMRIID several times over the past year, both unannounced and on a regularly scheduled basis.

USAMRIID will work to meet requirements set by the Army and the CDC and have its suspension lifted, Vander Linden said.

“While the Institute’s research mission is critical, the safety of the workforce and community is paramount,” she said. “USAMRIID is taking the opportunity to correct deficiencies, build upon strengths, and create a stronger and safer foundation for the future.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241697543681126400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240930262978043905

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Oldman1 said:


> They shut down the lab in July. Not in October after a conference was held or a first virus case.
> 
> By Heather Mongilio hmongilio@newspost.com
> 
> *Heather Mongilio*
> 
> Aug 2, 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.fredericknewspost.com/n...cle_767f3459-59c2-510f-9067-bb215db4396d.html
> 
> *Fort Detrick lab shut down after failed safety inspection; all research halted indefinitely*
> 
> All research at a Fort Detrick laboratory that handles high-level disease-causing material, such as Ebola, is on hold indefinitely after the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention found the organization failed to meet biosafety standards.
> 
> No infectious pathogens, or disease-causing material, have been found outside authorized areas at the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases.
> 
> The CDC inspected the military research institute in June and inspectors found several areas of concern in standard operating procedures, which are in place to protect workers in biosafety level 3 and 4 laboratories, spokeswoman Caree Vander Linden confirmed in an email Friday.
> 
> 
> The CDC sent a cease and desist order in July.
> 
> After USAMRIID received the order from the CDC, its registration with the Federal Select Agent Program, which oversees disease-causing material use and possession, was suspended. That suspension effectively halted all biological select agents and toxin research at USAMRIID, Vander Linden said in her email.
> 
> The Federal Select Agent Program does not comment on whether a program such as USAMRIID is registered and cannot comment on action taken to enforce regulations, Kathryn Harben, a spokeswoman for the CDC, wrote in an email.
> 
> “As situations warrant, [Federal Select Agent Program] will take whatever appropriate action is necessary to resolve any departures from regulatory compliance in order to help ensure the safety and security of work with select agents and toxins,” Harben said in the email.
> 
> The suspension was due to multiple causes, including failure to follow local procedures and a lack of periodic recertification training for workers in the biocontainment laboratories, according to Vander Linden. The wastewater decontamination system also failed to meet standards set by the Federal Select Agent Program, Vander Linden said in a follow-up email.
> 
> “To maximize the safety of our employees, there are multiple layers of protective equipment and validated processes,” she said.
> 
> Vander Linden could not say when the laboratory would be able to continue research.
> 
> “USAMRIID will return to fully operational status upon meeting benchmark requirements for biosafety,” she said in an email. “We will resume operations when the Army and the CDC are satisfied that USAMRIID can safely and consistently meet all standards.”
> 
> 
> USAMRIID has been working on modified biosafety level 3 procedures and a new decontamination system since flooding in May 2018. This “increased the operational complexity of bio-containment laboratory research activities within the Institute,” she said.
> 
> At the time of the cease and desist order, USAMRIID scientists were working with agents known to cause tularemia, also called deer fly or rabbit fever, the plague and Venezuelan equine encephalitis, all of which were worked on in a biosafety level 3 laboratory. Researchers were also working with the Ebola virus in a biosafety level 4 lab, Vander Linden said.
> 
> Of the pathogens, Ebola, bacteria Yersinia pestis (plague), and bacterium Francisella tularensis (tularemia) are on the list of the Health and Human Services select agents and toxins. The three are considered Tier 1 agents, which pose a severe public health and safety threat.
> 
> Venezuelan equine encephalitis also falls under the Federal Select Agent Program, according to the Code of Federal Regulations.
> 
> The military research institute is looking at each of its contracts to see what will be affected by the shutdown. USARMIID work outside the lab is not expected to be affected, including on Ebola, Vander Linden said.
> 
> “We are coordinating closely with the CDC to ensure that critical, ongoing studies within bio-containment laboratories are completed under appropriate oversight and that research animals will continue to be cared for in accordance with all regulations,” she said in an email. “Although much of USAMRIID’s research is currently on hold, the Institute will continue its critical clinical diagnostic mission and will still be able to provide medical and subject matter expertise as needed to support the response to an infectious disease threat or other contingency.”
> 
> According to the Code of Federal Regulations, which also lists required training, records and biosafety plans, Federal Select Agents Program registration can be suspended to protect public health and safety. It is not clear if this is why the USAMRIID registration was suspended.
> 
> The code also gives the Department of Health and Human Services, under which the CDC falls, the right to inspect any site and records, without prior notifications. Vander Linden said in the email that the CDC inspected USAMRIID several times over the past year, both unannounced and on a regularly scheduled basis.
> 
> USAMRIID will work to meet requirements set by the Army and the CDC and have its suspension lifted, Vander Linden said.
> 
> “While the Institute’s research mission is critical, the safety of the workforce and community is paramount,” she said. “USAMRIID is taking the opportunity to correct deficiencies, build upon strengths, and create a stronger and safer foundation for the future.”


thats what im trying to tell you, that many AMericans believe this reason the US govt gave for the shut down is fake. People are demanding the real truth via freedom of information act process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

According to CNN, the corona outbreak is most likely due to insanitary conditions on live animal markets in (in this case) Wuhan.

https://www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-coronavirus-chinese-wet-market-photos-2020-1

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/05/...-wildlife-consumption-ban-intl-hnk/index.html

https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/03/the-chinese-wild-animal-industry-and-wet-markets-must-go/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flowerfan2020

PeaceGen said:


> According to CNN, the corona outbreak is most likely due to insanitary conditions on live animal markets in (in this case) Wuhan.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-coronavirus-chinese-wet-market-photos-2020-1
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/05/...-wildlife-consumption-ban-intl-hnk/index.html
> 
> https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/03/the-chinese-wild-animal-industry-and-wet-markets-must-go/


You don't believed President Trump in faith? CNN=fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

flowerfan2020 said:


> You don't believed President Trump in faith? CNN=fake news.


i believe both Trump and the Chinese government have more reasons to lie about the real cause of this viral outbreak than the major news channels..


----------



## Daghalodi

PeaceGen said:


> i believe both Trump and the Chinese government have more reasons to lie about the real cause of this viral outbreak than the major news channels..



Trump claims CNN is fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

_Maatje Benassi.
In addition, CDC reportedly admitted to US Congress that some Americans who seemingly died from influenza last year were subsequently tested positive for Covid-19. A total of 200,000 were reported to have died from this influenza outbreak that started in September 2019.
Then there were reports that alleged that *five sick US army officers might have been responsible for the spread of the virus* to China during the 2019 Military World Games held in Wuhan during Oct 18-27 last year.
The five were hospitalised in Wuhan for an “unknown sickness”, and very soon after they were ferried back to the US by a plane specially sent from Washington._

*Benassi Infected US teammates Before Wuhan, China*
Mar 26, 2020. "Patient Zero - Maatje Benassi infected many of her American teammates before arriving in Wuhan. Five of them were sick enough to be hospitalized in Wuhan during the games and evacuated back to the US where they later died. I wonder how the contingent of 300 military personnel who descended on Wuhan just prior to the first outbreak in Wuhan are faring? How many fell ill? How many more died?

*What we do know for sure:*
- 300 American military personnel stayed at the Wuhan Oriental Hotel during the World Military Games in Wuhan
- 172 American athletes won ZERO events, picking up 5 bronze and 3 silver
- 5 Americans soldiers were so sick they had to be hospitalised and evacuated back to the US where they later died
- 42 staff at the Wuhan Oriental Hotel formed the first cluster of Covid19 where it spread out to their families and friends
- 7 people who worked at the Huanan Seafood Market and had contact with staff at the Wuhan Oriental came down with Covid-19 and spread it to people who came to the market"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243839216674619392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

I am positive it originated from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baburfromsarmarkand

This is basically Sars 2. Sars one came from China too. They eat bat's. Bat's are virus resorvouirs. Their immune systems can handle a large viral load. Ours can't. Every bat is infected. It's the norm.






There is a reason these things are haram.


----------



## zectech

This is basically a bioweapon. A bioweapon from SARS from bats, that was admitted to being made into a bioweapon in North Carolina labs and Ft Detrick during the Obama years:

https://www.bitchute.com/video/nI0qv4Bv3hTo/



Grandy said:


> Mar 26, 2020. "Patient Zero - Maatje Benassi infected many of her American teammates before arriving in Wuhan.
> - 5 Americans soldiers were so sick they had to be hospitalised and evacuated back to the US where they later died



I would like to know the original source of this information. For after 9/11 a group of paid trolls spread disinformation that there were no planes that hit the buildings on 9/11, a flat earth argument to discredit the information that in fact 9/11 was an inside job. 

I do not trust the North Amerikkan sources pushing this. This reminds me of the CIA operation of Qanon - spreading fake news. If China found this out through their sources, then great. However, these questionable circumstances listed above seem too convenient. My creep factor is off the charts on the patient zero story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

The virus is from the usa, it should be called the american virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Grandy

I would like to know the original source of this information. [/QUOTE said:


> Source link in title.


----------



## Beast

Baburfromsarmarkand said:


> This is basically Sars 2. Sars one came from China too. They eat bat's. Bat's are virus resorvouirs. Their immune systems can handle a large viral load. Ours can't. Every bat is infected. It's the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason these things are haram.


Fools are still out there believe outbreak of virus came from dining of bats. Wuhan live seafood market don't even sell those things.



zectech said:


> This is basically a bioweapon. A bioweapon from SARS from bats, that was admitted to being made into a bioweapon in North Carolina labs and Ft Detrick during the Obama years:
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/nI0qv4Bv3hTo/
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know the original source of this information. For after 9/11 a group of paid trolls spread disinformation that there were no planes that hit the buildings on 9/11, a flat earth argument to discredit the information that in fact 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> I do not trust the North Amerikkan sources pushing this. This reminds me of the CIA operation of Qanon - spreading fake news. If China found this out through their sources, then great. However, these questionable circumstances listed above seem too convenient. My creep factor is off the charts on the patient zero story.


This source is quite real. Look how many US source desperate to discredit this investigation.

https://www.realclearinvestigations...cking_chinas_viral_propaganda_war_122988.html

Until now pentagon release zero info on Maatje Benassi and keep very quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baburfromsarmarkand

Beast said:


> Fools are still out there believe outbreak of virus came from dining of bats. Wuhan live seafood market don't even sell those things.
> 
> 
> This source is quite real. Look how many US source desperate to discredit this investigation.
> 
> https://www.realclearinvestigations...cking_chinas_viral_propaganda_war_122988.html
> 
> Until now pentagon release zero info on Maatje Benassi and keep very quiet.



1. It happened before many times. Sars did not come from the USA. China is the origin of many famous pandemics. Spanish flu included. 

2. China silenced the whistleblowers. China's numbers even now are bs. 

3. China carries out genocides against their own ppl. The Muslims, the non communists. There is no free media in China. Chinese eat bat's and other wild vermin. Viruses are an organism. America cannot play God. I. E. Create new life. China is getting what it deserves.


----------



## Beast

Baburfromsarmarkand said:


> 1. It happened before many times. Sars did not come from the USA. China is the origin of many famous pandemics. Spanish flu included.
> 
> 2. China silenced the whistleblowers. China's numbers even now are bs.
> 
> 3. China carries out genocides against their own ppl. The Muslims, the non communists. There is no free media in China. Chinese eat bat's and other wild vermin. Viruses are an organism. America cannot play God. I. E. Create new life. China is getting what it deserves.


Lol.. China getting what it deserves? Looks like western Europe, US are even getting more for the evil deed they are getting. Indeed God is playing fair. Your words has come true. Thank God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

https://www.factcheck.org/2020/02/no-link-between-harvard-scientist-charles-lieber-and-coronavirus/


----------



## zectech

Han Patriot said:


> Most likely the Jews and their minions the US. The refugee immigrants like hamartia will defend their masters till death. Lol



From news stories on the internet, this is the best guess-timation you can come up with:

Things have gotten a bit more complex. There are now after the emergence of the far right - two competing factions at the bottom with sub factions. You have the Bushes and the Rockefellers and other former globalists, who were and are British and American nazis. The rise of the far right is their next evolution. The Rockefeller project in East Asia was Japan and keeping the Japanese slaves of USA Empire Inc (this was the Trilateral Commission's purpose). Keep the Chinese down was the Rothschild project (Rothschild media had the Uighur media attack, then the HK protesters, this coronavirus is part 3). The rise of the far right is now used to promote the Illuminati's nazis agenda. Zionist Rothschild Jews on the BBC are telling the British Public and European public that Europe needs to accept the anti-semitic far right into ruling governments of Europe, ie Salvini.

This movement is to the replacement of the Rothschilds and central bankers, which is a Rothschild faction. The Khazars (Russian Jews) are puppet masters of the neo-nazis, these are not Rothschild, Rothschild are supporting the end of the Rothschild Empire. To be replaced with Russian jewish projects, particularly the Russian Mafia (Khazar Jews) and Chabad (Khazar Jews). So when you hear on the media that trump is controlled by Russians, they are speaking of the Russian Mafia, which backs trump. And the Chabad, which backs the rise of the far right with Netanyahu as puppet master.

The Russian Jews want to replace Rothschild. Which is why Netanyahu is allied with the anti-semitic far right. They want the British-Amerikkan alliance to replace the Rothschilds. And have the Khazars be puppet masters from behind the scenes. There was coup in the Federal Reserve with Nazis Carlyle group associates.

The whole Kristol, Bush, and the rest of the neo-cons supporting Hillary was not an attack on the far right or trump, that was the cover they needed to make the trump phenomenon seem thoroughly MAGA. trump has to fool the far right into the opinion that trump is not a zionist. Zionist jews want to be part of the fall of the far right to controlling "governments".

Rockefeller on the topic of the far right:

_Trump is like an amateurish hacker who’s implanted a virus that has exposed the [Republican] party’s outdated operating system—its too-narrow ideology. Now we can start from the ground up again, and to install this critical update, we need the startup attitude and energy of our digital generation. My hope is that some Rockefeller Republican code will be a part of this transformation, rebooting a legacy of pragmatism and public service._

Globalism is the outdated operating system and Rockfellers plan to control the far right with Netanyahu and former Rockefeller Republicans.

There is in fighting in the bottom classes of zionists and neo-nazis. And trying to control and make puppets of neo-nazis. In Nazis Germany, there was a mixture of zionists agents in Germany and die hard nazis who hated jews. This new far right in Europe and North America could turn on jews and even on the Rockefellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

This conspiratory can easily be cleared up by CDC. Just pull out the record of this Benassi guy and test for Covid-19.
But being CDC, that's not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

925boy said:


> thats what im trying to tell you, that many AMericans believe this reason the US govt gave for the shut down is fake. People are demanding the real truth via freedom of information act process.



Dude, you just read an article which talks about violating rules and safety during inspections. Would have just kept quiet about it at all.


----------



## 925boy

Oldman1 said:


> Dude, you just read an article which talks about violating rules and safety during inspections. Would have just kept quiet about it at all.


Dont be naive(at least wait till we confirm there really was nothing fishy going on in that lab). we know the US govt lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

925boy said:


> Dont be naive(at least wait till we confirm there really was nothing fishy going on in that lab). we know the US govt lies.



And the Chinese don't?


----------



## samsara

I have been reading many articles on this subject but no one mentioned this *"2014 Cambridge Working Group"* until very recently some netizen mentioned about its existence. Just DIG more thoroughly if one is interested.

Btw, I recall that the US military *did send a special military aircraft to bring home those several US athletes with "mysterious illness"* so they could go home faster in separate transportation arrangement from the rest of the team (of total 369-member strong contingent). *Does anyone remember this news, and have any link on it? If so, please post it here.* I did search around but oddly could not find such news! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_“The USA manufactured deadly Pandemic Pathogen SARS-2-nCoV-19, and was deployed by the U.S. Army and Central Intelligence Agency post-Wuhan Military Games 2019 *in the entrance way to the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market* so that the bioweapon SARS-2-nCoV-19 rDNA retrovirus and Gain-of-Function Dual Use pandemic pathogen __*could be tracked into the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market via foot traffic vectorin*g__. This established __*progenitor outbreak PLAUSIBLE DENIABILITY*__ for Bloody Gina Haspel as director of the CIA (since 2018) and the __*very unintelligent*__ CIA Analysts that kiss her @$$.”_

*The Cambridge Working Group*






The Cambridge Working Group







www.cambridgeworkinggroup.org





As posted in some forum by some netizen under pseudonym: _“I am a signatory and charter member of the *2014 Cambridge Working Group Call-to-Action on USA manufacture of deadly Gain-of-Function Dual Use man-made pandemic pathogens*. China did not build and manufacture the bioweapon. The USA manufactured it and Bloody Gina Haspel signed off on it too.”_

The virus came to China via the 7th CISM Military World Games, held for 10 days from October 18–27, 2019 in Wuhan, with nearly 10,000 athletes from over 100 countries competing in 27 sports.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

IN OCTOBER 2019, the US brought 172 (total of 369-member strong contingent) military athletes to Wuhan for the World Military Games. Despite having the largest military in the world, the US came in 35th behind nations like Iran, Finland and Slovenia. NO VIDEO OR PHOTOS EXIST of the US team, NO RECORDS WERE KEPT, a huge team but a pitiful performance for the best military in the world. The US team did so badly in the 7th CISM Military World Games held in Wuhan that they were called “Soy Sauce Soldiers” by the Chinese. In fact, many never participated in any event and STAYED NEAR the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market, where the disease is said to have originated only days after the US left the area. However, the poor performance in the game did not affect the mood of the soy sauce soldiers playing in Wuhan. They teamed up in groups of two, and played around the streets of Wuhan.

The US team went home on October 28, 2019, and within 2 weeks, the first human contact cases of COVID 19 were seen in Wuhan. The Chinese have not been able to find “patient zero” and believe he was a member of the US team. They also have sources that say the US had misrepresented influenza that Trump claims have killed thousands, influenza carried to China by the US team, influenza that was really COVID 19, a disease developed in a military bio-warfare facility in the state of Washington, now “ground zero” in the US for COVID 19.

_The Chinese claim, something *censored* in the US, that the inattentive attitude and disproportionately below average results of American athletes in the game indicates they might have been in *FOR OTHER PURPOSES* and they *MIGHT ACTUALLY BE BIO-WARFARE OPERATIVES*, and that their place of residence during their stay in Wuhan was also close to the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market, where the first known cluster of cases occurred._

• August 2019: US army biohazard labs shut down for failing safety checks.

• The lab is in Washington State where they have highest incidence of COVID-19.

• October 2019: Military World Games in Wuhan.

• December 2019: First COVID-19 case in Wuhan.


*Gordon Duff, November 1st, 2020*, Senior Editor, The Veterans Today, a publication for the Advocacy and Information for U.S Military Veterans. Gordon Duff is a Marine combat veteran of the Vietnam War. He is a disabled veteran and has worked on veterans and POW issues for decades. Gordon is an accredited diplomat and is generally accepted as one of the top global intelligence specialists. He manages the world’s largest private intelligence organization and regularly consults with governments challenged by security issues. Duff has traveled extensively, is published around the world and is a regular guest on TV and radio in more than “several” countries.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*“OldMicrobiologist” | UNZ REVIEW*

_*I will also like to add that not all biological warfare agents are lethal. In fact, THE WORST are NON-LETHAL as it consumes vast amounts of resources in treatment and lost productivity. Deaths are actually cheaper. So, a high communicability, low lethality disease is perfect for ruining an economy.*_ As Trump’s administration claims they are waging war against economic enemies (currently China heads the list) using all possible actions. This fits perfectly into that; however, it may end up destroying the American economy which would be ironic.

I believe the Chinese response was exactly what a country would do if they were ATTACKED WITH A BIOWEAPON which explains a lot of their actions. I do not believe it was an accidental release from the BSL-4 labs in Wuhan. Anyway, it sticks me that the CIA seems to have developed a pattern over time. As long as I am pushing my gut feelings I will throw out there the potential for a *bioengineered adenovirus with c-Fos and c-Jun over expression* which would cause sarcomas. That work was all published at the NATIONAL CANCER INSTITUTE located where? FORT DETRICH. I am certain it is just a coincidence. I can imagine the cackling going on at the CIA when planning this operation and again the coronavirus operation(s). I believe there were at least two attacks with IRAN being the second.

I’ll throw my 2 cents in here. I have zero proof other than my gut feeling that this is a bioweapon. *I do have 40 year of biodefense research experience behind me* and worked at Fort Detrich on bacterial vaccines where I developed my own aerosol infection routes and developed multi-species models of pathogenesis to establish correlates of immunity. Because I was a one-stop shop doing everything including animal care, aerosol exposures, sample analysis, necropsy, and histopathology, etc. plus I had research programs in endemic areas studying the immunopathological response in human populations to establish immune correlates of protection for candidate vaccines all for the Biological Defense Research Program (BDRP).

[...]

~ OldMicrobiologist, as posted in UNZ REVIEW, a retired American microbiologist

----------------------------------------------------------------

*RON UNZ on SARS-CoV-2. An EXCELLENT, MUST-READ comprehensive article with many references!!

Ron Unz* is a theoretical physicist by training, with undergraduate and graduate degrees from Harvard University, Cambridge University, and Stanford University. In the late 1980s, he entered the financial services software industry, and soon founded Wall Street Analytics, Inc., a small but successful company in that field. A few years later, he became strongly involved in politics and public policy writing, and he has subsequently oscillated between software and public policy activities.

DURING THE LATE 1990s, America seemed to reach the peak of its global power and prosperity, basking in the aftermath of its historic victory in the long COLD WAR, while ordinary Americans greatly benefited from the record-long economic expansion of that decade. A huge Tech Boom was at its height, and Islamic terrorism seemed a vague and distant thing, almost entirely confined to Hollywood movies. With the collapse of the Soviet Union, the possibility of large scale war seemed to have dissipated so political leaders boasted of the “peace dividend” that citizens were starting to enjoy as our huge military forces, built up over nearly a half-century, were downsized amid sweeping cuts in the bloated defense budget. America was finally returning to a regular peacetime economy, with the benefits apparent to everyone.

*By Ron Unz, Editor-in-Chief and Publisher | THE UNZ REVIEW (2020-04)*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

